# Current *Possible* Miscarriage Buddies



## misfit76

I happened to notice that there are several women who are in the throws of current miscarriages and Blighted Ovums. I thought I could set up a new thread for support. Share our stories and our expierences. We could all use some support right now thats for sure.

My name is Kellie and I currently have a Blighted Ovum I am waiting to pass.....How bout you?


----------



## Babyluck

Hi misfit76,

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. 

I am currently 6 weeks pregnant and last night started to get AF type pains, then when I went to the toilet I noticed some watered down blood on the tissue. It was only there after 2 wipes and I have had nothing since. This was at 9pm (UK time ) yesterday.

Today I still feel achey and my lower back aches...Please be honest with me does it sound like I'm going to miscarry??

I phoned the out of hours doctor who said just to wait 24 hours to see what happens as there is nothing I can do about it. I am so worried, its driving me mad!

How far gone were you? Again I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, its a horrible thing to go through. Big hugs xxx


----------



## daviess3

Me to I'm going today to find out if the sacs empty! Baby hopes with my first mc I had brown blood for bout 10days then red blood not majorly heavy but not light some women do bleed Hun, I would def get checked out call the early preg assessment unit at ur local hospital! They will see you fxd for u him xx 
Thanks for my message kellie just going to decide after I have been to see what they say xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Hi everyone so sorry you are all going through this, daviess3 i really hope your scan goes well.

Im currently 6 weeks at 5 weeks i started getting pale pink loss when wiping but quite a lot and was having bad period type pains. Had an early scan on tuesday morning and everything looked good, saw baby with heard beat, then when i got home i had a massive period like bleed (no clots though) since then just having brown loss mainly when wiping. Ive spoken to my gp and midwife and unfortunately despite their best efforts the epau will not see me again and i have to wait for my 12 week scan. The only thing i can do is go to a&e if i have any further fresh bleeds or spotting. I will then get another scan...will just have a three hour wait first! Everyday feels like groundhog day because i feel like im waiting for something to happen, ive never mc before so dont know what to expect then a tiny tiny part of me thinks maybe i wont?


----------



## daviess3

I hope u don't hun can't believe they won't scan u again! I have to say I have had such good care every time! One thing I will say is i personally have never had pain with my mc's but were all diff I just had bleeding! Fxd for u x


----------



## pink sparkle

ahh thanks hun, yeah the midwife said that a few months ago after a visit to epau you were given their phone number to refer yourself back if you had any further bleeds, due to cuts they have changed the policy and even your GP and Midwife can no longer get you referred a second time. My midwife even said they are making you earn a second scan by making you sit in a&e for hours on end. Fingers crossed though...no further bleeds as yet. Good luck for your scan I saw your other post but thought i would reply on here, everything will be crossed for you will be thinking of you come 4.15! xxx


----------



## v31984

i really am so so sorry to hear about all your losses i cannot imagine how you must all feel, its awful but isnt there a miscarriage support section for this sort of thing?


----------



## Xuxa

:hugs: didn't want to read and run. Sorry fro your losses and FX for you. Ihope it all works out!!!xxxxx


----------



## pink sparkle

We havent all had miscarriages, there are lots of posts on this board asking for advise about bleeding etc and in which ladies think that they may be miscarrying


----------



## v31984

i was going by th title of this thread :O)


----------



## Babyluck

I hope things work out for you ladies who are worried. I have my fingers crossed for you. xxx Keep us posted!! xxx


----------



## daviess3

v31984 i dont really care what thread this is on to be honest i think its just meant like pink sparkle says to help ladies who maybe mc an also people who may not! An if you dont no ur a bit in limbo!! If you dont want to read about mc dont look!! 
Im gutted girls my scan showed an empty sac with no baby booked in for d an c tom thats best for me! Being refered to consultant person for reocurring mc now!! So i will be moving over to that thread!! Thanks girls for ur support an good luck to u all an i hope u all have happy an healthy pregnancys xx


----------



## Babyluck

daviess3 said:


> v31984 i dont really care what thread this is on to be honest i think its just meant like pink sparkle says to help ladies who maybe mc an also people who may not! An if you dont no ur a bit in limbo!! If you dont want to read about mc dont look!!
> Im gutted girls my scan showed an empty sac with no baby booked in for d an c tom thats best for me! Being refered to consultant person for reocurring mc now!! So i will be moving over to that thread!! Thanks girls for ur support an good luck to u all an i hope u all have happy an healthy pregnancys xx

:hugs:Hunny, I am so so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine what you must be going through. I am sending a huge hug. xxxx


----------



## Golden Orchid

Have to agree with daviess3, if u don't want to read about MC, DON'T LOOK!! Before I mc, I avoided threads about mc as I didn't want to know. But having gone through it, they're the ones I'm reading!!
In reply to op, I had mc about a week ago. Happened naturally and think everything has more or less passed so am looking FORWARD now. Is difficult but time is a healer :hugs:
X


----------



## AP

:hugs: I hope u girls get some firm answers soon, I had a blighted ovum in my very first pregnancy, I was gutted. :cry: :hugs: I did go onto conceive my LO a few months later though. Xxxx


----------



## Lillismommy

daviess3 said:


> v31984 i dont really care what thread this is on to be honest i think its just meant like pink sparkle says to help ladies who maybe mc an also people who may not! An if you dont no ur a bit in limbo!! If you dont want to read about mc dont look!!
> Im gutted girls my scan showed an empty sac with no baby booked in for d an c tom thats best for me! Being refered to consultant person for reocurring mc now!! So i will be moving over to that thread!! Thanks girls for ur support an good luck to u all an i hope u all have happy an healthy pregnancys xx

I am so sorry to read this. :cry: :cry: :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

daviess3 said:


> v31984 i dont really care what thread this is on to be honest i think its just meant like pink sparkle says to help ladies who maybe mc an also people who may not! An if you dont no ur a bit in limbo!! If you dont want to read about mc dont look!!
> Im gutted girls my scan showed an empty sac with no baby booked in for d an c tom thats best for me! Being refered to consultant person for reocurring mc now!! So i will be moving over to that thread!! Thanks girls for ur support an good luck to u all an i hope u all have happy an healthy pregnancys xx

That is really awful for you, life is so unfair at times and to be as far along as 11 weeks must be devastating..:hugs: x


----------



## pink sparkle

daviess3 - so so sorry for you hun, i hope that being referred to a consultant will give you some answers and will help you in the future ............big hugs and very best wishes for the future x

Being in limbo is so awful and not kinda dont know where i should post...do you go on the miscarriage thread and then it all turns out well and you feel bad for posting on there? Do you post on first tri but worry that your scare other users? Im just stuck ...but currently still pregnant so will be staying in first tri for now. I know what the title says but if you read through the first few posts there posted by those of us who have concerns or worries x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I really dont think this thread is meant to upset anyone. As someone else mentioned I chose not to read miscarriage posts when I was still pregnant for fear of being worried and upset. But sadly it has happened and now this section seems to be where people have been most helpful, for me it has been the in limbo part aswell, assuming I'm miscarrying but not being certain at first as the hospital just sent me away and told me to wait until next week for a scan. Only today did I speak to my own doctor and he stressed that I should have been asked in for a blood test before now and again a follow up one to confirm HGC levels have fallen. I never realised just how much your left in limbo as to what the hell is happening and its very daunting x


----------



## dunlapangel

I am in the same Limbo.
They still see a Gestational sac w a yolk, but its not growing. 
I go back next week for that 1% chance things may change. 
If they dont I need to decide what route to take to remove it sadly.

They gave me 4 options?
A shot I forget what its called...
or tablets i put up in
or a d an c 
or let nature take its course which she says may not happen
what do u think I should do girls?


----------



## pink sparkle

dunlapangel - im so sorry your going through this. I can be of no advice about which route would be best but ill be keeping everything crossed that your lil bean is that 1% and it works out for you xxx


----------



## girl19722

Just to send gentle hugs to you ladies.

For those wondering about D&C I had it with my two mmc and it was fine, my body went back to normal really quickly, the bleeding was no more than a light period and I knew it was done and had no fear that I would see anything I didn;t want to or that there would be pain. I just wanted to get back to normal physically asap, for me that helped.

Much love
x


----------



## Rumpskin

Thinking of all of you who are experiencing this. I think the thread is an excellent idea as miscarriage is something which is not spoken about enough in my opinion. It can be a very frightening and lonely experience if have no idea what you are going through or may expect.

I wish that I had set something up like this when I went through my first.

Sending you love x


----------



## misfit76

Since I started this thread I would like to clarify some things. While there may be a support group or thread for women who have already miscarried....WE ARE ALL STILL PREGNANT. So I guess thats what I meant with this thread. So many of us are in Limbo. We are just finding out we may or may not lose our pregnancies. Mnay will have to wait weeks to find out. Some who have blughted Ovums will continue to be pregnant for days if not weeks. All of us ladies who had Empty sacs are STILL pregnant but are waiting with tons of questions and little support. I created this thread for these ladies. It is nto meant to offend all the ladies who are healthy and pregnant. If the conversation bothers you I advise not reading.

I have a Blighted Ovum. A empty sac with now baby. I was devistated. This was suppose to be our chance. We have tried for 5 years to get pregnant. With 2 failed IUI's we decided to take a break for a few months. In that 3 month window....A miricle happened. We go pregnant all on our own. How amazing is that? We shouted it from the rooftops to everyone who would listen. And now.....Now what do I have? Everythign that goes along with being pregnant without the reward of a child. I have been bleeding for 5 days but have still not passed anything to signal a loss. The wait....Is horrid. A Da dn C is simply not for me so I will wait it out. Its nto for everyone I know. We all handle this differently and need support either way as we are all still pregnant.

I know I could use some love and support. At first I was without true emotion because I was told there was no baby. Now....Now I am angry and crushed.


----------



## AP

TBH this type of thread will be in limbo because if it was in the mc section it would be hard for some girls there to see any of you go on to have a viable pregancy. Whereas others in here can choose simpily not to read this. :hugs:

As for the route I took, I went for the natural way (I had a holiday booked :shock: and they wanted to do the D & C that week.) I took a gamble and went on holiday drinking plenty. Luckily I never had any major issues, it was like a period but lasted 4 weeks. Everyone is different however, but just make sure that if a BO has been confirmed, whatever route you take, to ask to get scanned in a few weeks, to ensure the process is over and HCG levels have gone down to non-pregnant.


----------



## Golden Orchid

Misfit76, I know what you mean/how you feel about still being pregnant (I think what I had was a blighted ovum). It was only a week ago (last Friday) where I went to EPU as I had some light bleeding but they said the scan was "inconclusive" so I had to go back in on Monday. The weekend wait was awful as we were "up in the air" but did come away not feeling the best or holding out much hope. I was, sounds cruel to say but, "lucky" in that over the weekend, I did bleed and passed a couple of clots which I guess confirmed things for me. So I had a bit of a wait but not as long as it seems you are waiting......... Thinking of u :flower:


----------



## misfit76

Golden Orchid said:


> Misfit76, I know what you mean/how you feel about still being pregnant (I think what I had was a blighted ovum). It was only a week ago (last Friday) where I went to EPU as I had some light bleeding but they said the scan was "inconclusive" so I had to go back in on Monday. The weekend wait was awful as we were "up in the air" but did come away not feeling the best or holding out much hope. I was, sounds cruel to say but, "lucky" in that over the weekend, I did bleed and passed a couple of clots which I guess confirmed things for me. So I had a bit of a wait but not as long as it seems you are waiting......... Thinking of u :flower:

Thanks. I am sorry for your loss. I have had heavy bleeding this evening about a pad a hour or so. Some info online says that 1 pad an hour you should call the Doctor but I always have really heavy periods so I do not feel like I am bleeding too much yet. I still havent passed anything to single a loss. I was told by the ER it would feel like a heavy period but that I would pass a sac and tissue and I have not. And so I continue to wait. At least my bleeding is becoming heavier wich is helping me to understand that I am really losing the pregnancy. I have told myself this whole time there was still a chance since I was just spotting. But, I think its over for me.

It sounds like you passed yours rather quickly. Did you have a ultrasound to make sure everything had passed? How are you feeling?


----------



## MRS_HJO

Thought I would join you all...

My dr is telling me that this is a non-viable pregnancy due to my HCG levels being low and slow to rise.

4w3d: 44
4w5d: 84
5w3d: 337
5w6d: 749
Progesterone is 17.20

My doctor is saying it should have jumped today and should be over 1000. He told me it will either start jumping or start declining... But he is telling me he has no answers for me, and to prepare for the worst.


----------



## JPARR01

Thought I would join you all as well.. There a few ladies on this board who are dealing with slow rising HCG levels etc...

My quick story is the doctor is going by my LMP on how far along I am (Jan 30 was LMP) I am 29-30 days. I say different cause I got a +OPK on cycle day 17 so I prob did not ovulate till CD 18-19. Based on my ovulation day I would of been 4 weeks on March 2nd (first day my blood was taken)

4w- 29.7 HCG (March 2)
4w5- 114 HCG (March 5)

Doctor wants me to come in tmrw for more blood and give me a prescription to get an ultrasound due to the fact that she thinks it is a possible ectopic pregnancy. WOW she doesn't seem that concerned for me. LONG story with her cause she had my results since Tuesday and only got back to me today.


----------



## Johns Girl

Hi everyone. I have just this evening found out I am pregnant! Did a few test and the clear blue digital said 3+ wks so at least 5 wks pregnant. However, I've been bleeding or spotting not sure what it is for about 4 or 5 days. Pale pink colour. Kinda a bit sore on my left side and lower back. 
Gonna contact ,y doctor and the early pregnancy unit tomorrow to find out whats happening. I have no idea how far on I am either :/ 
The bleeding isn't heavy so I'm staying hopeful. Can anyone give me any advice or share a similar experience?


----------



## tryn42mel

Comparing a D & C and letting it go naturally.... My first miscarriage I had a D & C. The good thing was that afterwards there was very little bleeding. It was a very fast procedure (the actual surgery was only 5 minutes). It was also good that it got everything and I didn't have to worry about anything being left in there and getting infected. However, I hated going under anesthesia. My body was very sore the next day and I was not supposed to pick up anything over 10 pounds for 2 weeks (I had a 15 month old at the time). My 2nd mc I let it happen naturally. The bad part was I bled a lot and had to go to the ER to have my blood loss monitored( I was 12 +6 weeks so I was farther along). I bled for a long time afterward too, like a month. Also, I did see the fetus and I will never forget what it looked like. The reason I chose the natural route the 2nd time was...the weight lifting restrictions with D & C, the risks that my Dr. told me about with D & C that I wasn't told about before my first one, and I absolutely hated going under anesthesia. It's a tough decision and I hope that none of you have to make that choice because I wish you all healthy pregnancies but for those of you who already know you are miscarrying those were my experiences with d & c and natural mc. Hope it helps.


----------



## epump

My story right now is slow rising betas (doubling, not quite doubling, doubling in 72 hrs, etc.). My last beta was Monday at 6w3d and it was 1126. I had an u/s that same day that only showed a gestational sac measuring in the 4 week range. I've stopped checking my betas this week and will go back next Monday for another beta and ultrasound.

Dr wants to see a yolk in the gestational sac. Hoping and praying we see the necessary growth. I had a miscarriage in December so I've just been so scared and anxious this pregnancy. And having less than stellar numbers hasn't helped. I'm hoping I can just be on those "slow rising betas but everything turned out fine" stories. I hope that happens for all of us!

Hugs to everyone, thinking of you all.


----------



## misfit76

tryn42mel said:


> Comparing a D & C and letting it go naturally.... My first miscarriage I had a D & C. The good thing was that afterwards there was very little bleeding. It was a very fast procedure (the actual surgery was only 5 minutes). It was also good that it got everything and I didn't have to worry about anything being left in there and getting infected. However, I hated going under anesthesia. My body was very sore the next day and I was not supposed to pick up anything over 10 pounds for 2 weeks (I had a 15 month old at the time). My 2nd mc I let it happen naturally. The bad part was I bled a lot and had to go to the ER to have my blood loss monitored( I was 12 +6 weeks so I was farther along). I bled for a long time afterward too, like a month. Also, I did see the fetus and I will never forget what it looked like. The reason I chose the natural route the 2nd time was...the weight lifting restrictions with D & C, the risks that my Dr. told me about with D & C that I wasn't told about before my first one, and I absolutely hated going under anesthesia. It's a tough decision and I hope that none of you have to make that choice because I wish you all healthy pregnancies but for those of you who already know you are miscarrying those were my experiences with d & c and natural mc. Hope it helps.

Thank you so much for sharing your story. I know a D and C is not for everyone. I already had a hard enough time getting pregnant that I dotn want to compramise my uterus next time. There is more than enough research that shows abortions (D and C) weaken your uterus and cervix since ti has to be forced open to epty out the uterus. I dont want to complicate my next pregnancy with another possible miscarriage. But I am in no way putting anyoen down for having one. I would have one if instructed by a doctor for sure. I am just trying to do it naturally. I have a doctors Apt on Monday and I hope and pray that my body did its job and I have nothing left behind. I think the worst scenerio right now would be I bleed for 10+ days only to find out I have to have a D and C anyways. 

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## misfit76

epump said:


> My story right now is slow rising betas (doubling, not quite doubling, doubling in 72 hrs, etc.). My last beta was Monday at 6w3d and it was 1126. I had an u/s that same day that only showed a gestational sac measuring in the 4 week range. I've stopped checking my betas this week and will go back next Monday for another beta and ultrasound.
> 
> Dr wants to see a yolk in the gestational sac. Hoping and praying we see the necessary growth. I had a miscarriage in December so I've just been so scared and anxious this pregnancy. And having less than stellar numbers hasn't helped. I'm hoping I can just be on those "slow rising betas but everything turned out fine" stories. I hope that happens for all of us!
> 
> Hugs to everyone, thinking of you all.

I too had a slow rising beta and empty sac. Never even heard of Blighten Ovum until this. I felt so uninformed. I am so sorry that you are going thru this and I hope and pray that you are one of the lucky ones who just so happens to have a slow rising beta. Keep us all posted.


----------



## misfit76

MRS_HJO said:


> Thought I would join you all...
> 
> My dr is telling me that this is a non-viable pregnancy due to my HCG levels being low and slow to rise.
> 
> 4w3d: 44
> 4w5d: 84
> 5w3d: 337
> 5w6d: 749
> Progesterone is 17.20
> 
> My doctor is saying it should have jumped today and should be over 1000. He told me it will either start jumping or start declining... But he is telling me he has no answers for me, and to prepare for the worst.


I'm sorry hun. But even though your levels are low, the seem to be almost doubling. Seriously....I did the math.


----------



## Golden Orchid

Misfit76: I think I more or less passed everything over last weekend so when I went in on Monday, the nurse did a scan and she said it did look like everything had gone. This week I have been bleeding and seems to be more or less stopping now. Which I'm thankful for. But I have had blood tests and they want me to go in again next week for another one. I did speak to a Doctor on Monday cos I was concerned about the amount of blood I was passing and she did say that if it is a pad an hour to check in. So if you are still bleeding quite heavily, I would phone EPU. I'm feeling ok now. Hope u get some info whether it's doctor's helping or your body telling you but just so it can help you move on, I know how distressing it is when you're in limbo :hugs: X


----------



## pink sparkle

misfit76 said:


> Since I started this thread I would like to clarify some things. While there may be a support group or thread for women who have already miscarried....WE ARE ALL STILL PREGNANT. So I guess thats what I meant with this thread. So many of us are in Limbo. We are just finding out we may or may not lose our pregnancies. Mnay will have to wait weeks to find out. Some who have blughted Ovums will continue to be pregnant for days if not weeks. All of us ladies who had Empty sacs are STILL pregnant but are waiting with tons of questions and little support. I created this thread for these ladies. It is nto meant to offend all the ladies who are healthy and pregnant. If the conversation bothers you I advise not reading.
> 
> I have a Blighted Ovum. A empty sac with now baby. I was devistated. This was suppose to be our chance. We have tried for 5 years to get pregnant. With 2 failed IUI's we decided to take a break for a few months. In that 3 month window....A miricle happened. We go pregnant all on our own. How amazing is that? We shouted it from the rooftops to everyone who would listen. And now.....Now what do I have? Everythign that goes along with being pregnant without the reward of a child. I have been bleeding for 5 days but have still not passed anything to signal a loss. The wait....Is horrid. A Da dn C is simply not for me so I will wait it out. Its nto for everyone I know. We all handle this differently and need support either way as we are all still pregnant.
> 
> I know I could use some love and support. At first I was without true emotion because I was told there was no baby. Now....Now I am angry and crushed.

Thank you so much for starting this thread it gives us all one place to talk instead of us all posting individually, im so sorry for everything that you have been through to get pregnant and cannot begin to imagine how you must be feeling now. I really hope that you dont have to wait too long for things to be complete, i know how the waiting feels. I agree that maybe you should visit your doc sooner being as you are so heavy.

Lots of love and :hugs: to you huni xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

HJO and JPARR01 - im keeping everything crossed for you both and hope that your hcg levels rise. I dont think they offer blood tests here in the UK, ive never heard of anyone having there levels tested so i have no idea if mine are doing what they should or not. Big hugs to you both xxx

Johns Girl - i had a pale pink loss when i was at 5 weeks and they gave me a scan the following week to check everything was ok, which is was but since ive had a heavy bright red loss. You should definately get a scan to be on the safe side x

I havent bled or had any spotting over night ...so fingers crossed but i hadnt had any for days before my last bleed so i cant be too optimistic x


----------



## pink sparkle

epump - fingers crossed for you huni x

Golden Orchid - im so sorry for your loss x


----------



## SECOND TIMER

hi ladies so sorry to all of you who have had your losses confirmed my heart goes out to you xx. I just wanted to pop in and say that I think this thread is a really good idea and should be made sticky as the ladies who are in 'limbo' have nowhere to go. I havent had any confirmation that anything could be wrong but am 10 1/2 weeks gone now and still have yet to 'feel' pregnant with my first 2 I had full on constant symptoms from early on and with this one I have had nothing apart from tiredness and had spotting between weeks 7 and 9 but not heavy so didnt contact midwife as id already had a scan at 6 weeks which showed everything to be fine....I have my official dating scan next tuesday and since the spotting have felt in limbo as I didnt have it with my first 2 but the days are dragging to the scan and I know that once its done either my fears will be confirmed or I may have good news but am inclined to believe that things are not as they should be. I hope we all get the answers needed and that for some people we may have good news and good outcomes but of course for others that will not be the case. My heart goes out to you and im thinking of you all stay strong ladies and never give up hope xxx


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Hi girls, i have had slow rising hcg and low progesterone. I started progesterone a couple days ago, but I think it was too late. I woke up in the middle of the night and just had a strong feeling that it was over. I just didn't *feel* it any more. Now I'm starting to get stringy brown spotting. Had severe back pain last night and it still hurts today but not as bad. Waiting for my doctor's office to call to see if I need to come in. If it is a miscarriage, I would rather not go in because it will just upset me more. I would rather wait a few days.


----------



## MRS_HJO

Praying for you, Crystal.


----------



## chele

Oh ladies, I hope you all get good results from everything

So my story. I have PCOS and suspected LPD but we managed to get pregnant naturally while we await our FS appointment.
9dpo I started spotting. BFP at 10dpo and more spotting, 11, 12 and 13dpo I had bleeding but only when I wiped, almost AF colour but not quite.

I had HCG done at 12dpo -48 and they doubled to 105 by 14dpo. Got more on Monday. The bleeding has stopped and I am still getting BFPs on ICs but digi this morning only had me down at 1-2, but not worried about that yet

I am more worried about my suspected LPD. I used to have a 14 day LP before losing lots of weight and since then it's been 9 or 10 days. So this cycle I just don't what's happening, if the bleeding was my period, an early M/C, a chemical or if this is still viable, how long my progesterone will hold out for before I have an actual M/C
:cry:


----------



## McStars

Hi ladies, I thought I would join you.

So sorry for any losses, I know how hard it is. :hugs:

So, found out I was pregnant on the 3/6 . 3/7 HCG 19, Progesterone 6, and estrogen 69. Everything VERY low. Doctors put me on progesterone suppositories and estrogen patches.
3/9 HCG 31. Doctors were happy that it rose.
3/11 - just had blood taken and waiting until Monday for the result :dohh:
I have PCOS, hypothyroidism and Factor V leiden (genetic blood disorder)
I am taking medication for EVERYTHING. And trying to remain calm.... I feel so alone :nope: This will be my third loss if it doesn't make it. :cry:


----------



## misfit76

Girlnextdoor said:


> Hi girls, i have had slow rising hcg and low progesterone. I started progesterone a couple days ago, but I think it was too late. I woke up in the middle of the night and just had a strong feeling that it was over. I just didn't *feel* it any more. Now I'm starting to get stringy brown spotting. Had severe back pain last night and it still hurts today but not as bad. Waiting for my doctor's office to call to see if I need to come in. If it is a miscarriage, I would rather not go in because it will just upset me more. I would rather wait a few days.

I just wanted to give you some hope because Progesterone can cause you to bleed. I was on prometrium with me two IUI's and it gave me all the symptoms of period coming. Hot flashes, spotting and lower back pain. Just thought I would share that with you


----------



## misfit76

Golden Orchid said:


> Misfit76: I think I more or less passed everything over last weekend so when I went in on Monday, the nurse did a scan and she said it did look like everything had gone. This week I have been bleeding and seems to be more or less stopping now. Which I'm thankful for. But I have had blood tests and they want me to go in again next week for another one. I did speak to a Doctor on Monday cos I was concerned about the amount of blood I was passing and she did say that if it is a pad an hour to check in. So if you are still bleeding quite heavily, I would phone EPU. I'm feeling ok now. Hope u get some info whether it's doctor's helping or your body telling you but just so it can help you move on, I know how distressing it is when you're in limbo :hugs: X

Since my bleeding is off and on, I am not concerned. I have yet to bleed more than I would on a normal heavy period. Yesterday I had heavy bleeding until around 7 in the evening and then I had very light bleeding all night long. I started to bleed heavy again this morning/late afternoon but its not a pad an hour. Maybe every 2-3 hours. Its more clots that cause me to change my pad now. 

I am wondering....Since I am passing clots of different sizes, Will I notice the sac? I was told I would and that I would have tissue but I havent noticed anything. Why is there still hope in the back of my mind that there is still a baby in there even though I am cramping and bleeding? Wish it were Monday already.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

MRS_HJO said:


> Praying for you, Crystal.

Thanks, Heather, I am praying for you too :hugs:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

misfit76 said:


> Girlnextdoor said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, i have had slow rising hcg and low progesterone. I started progesterone a couple days ago, but I think it was too late. I woke up in the middle of the night and just had a strong feeling that it was over. I just didn't *feel* it any more. Now I'm starting to get stringy brown spotting. Had severe back pain last night and it still hurts today but not as bad. Waiting for my doctor's office to call to see if I need to come in. If it is a miscarriage, I would rather not go in because it will just upset me more. I would rather wait a few days.
> 
> I just wanted to give you some hope because Progesterone can cause you to bleed. I was on prometrium with me two IUI's and it gave me all the symptoms of period coming. Hot flashes, spotting and lower back pain. Just thought I would share that with youClick to expand...

Thank you for telling me that. I was actually wondering if it could have been caused from the pills because the spotting and back pain started right after I started the progesterone. Who knows at this point :shrug:


----------



## pink sparkle

McStars said:


> Hi ladies, I thought I would join you.
> 
> So sorry for any losses, I know how hard it is. :hugs:
> 
> So, found out I was pregnant on the 3/6 . 3/7 HCG 19, Progesterone 6, and estrogen 69. Everything VERY low. Doctors put me on progesterone suppositories and estrogen patches.
> 3/9 HCG 31. Doctors were happy that it rose.
> 3/11 - just had blood taken and waiting until Monday for the result :dohh:
> I have PCOS, hypothyroidism and Factor V leiden (genetic blood disorder)
> I am taking medication for EVERYTHING. And trying to remain calm.... I feel so alone :nope: This will be my third loss if it doesn't make it. :cry:


awww huni your not alone, we are all here to support you whatever the outcome, everything is crossed for you that it all works out :hugs: :hugs:xxx


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Misfit, I did not find the sac with mine. I did pass a lot of clots, but I don't think they were the sac. For mine, after a couple days of bleeding, I had a period of about 30 mins where I just started gushing blood. I sat on the toilet, so I'm assuming it was in there. My doctor told me to fish for it but I didn't want to see it. I did see some pieces of tissue in there but nothing that was obviously it.


----------



## misfit76

Girlnextdoor said:


> Misfit, I did not find the sac with mine. I did pass a lot of clots, but I don't think they were the sac. For mine, after a couple days of bleeding, I had a period of about 30 mins where I just started gushing blood. I sat on the toilet, so I'm assuming it was in there. My doctor told me to fish for it but I didn't want to see it. I did see some pieces of tissue in there but nothing that was obviously it.

I think I experienced something similiar today. I had another 2-3 hour round of heaving bleeding and I went to the bathroom and I passed several clots. TMI- One was large enough that it got cought on its way out but when I looked down, It just looked like a regular clot. I called the doctor and the nurse said I would likely not notice anything and that it would just look like a clot. I havent hardly bled the rest of the day. Could that have been it? I was not in any pain at all. I guess because of all the horror stories I have read about miscarriage, I am just waiting for the tragic event that brings me to my knees. Horrible stomach pain or bleeding horribly. Maybe that wont happen for me. Maybe it just hasnt happened yet. I hope its over. I really do. Thank you for sharing your story with me. I have read other threads where women find out their babies passed away at like 8-9 weeks at their 12 week scans so I guess this is a lot better situation.


----------



## inperfected

Hugs to you all... I have been told I'm losing it 6 times this pregnancy due to hcg levels and bleeding, so I get the fear and waiting that comes with it all :(

I do want to give a piece what happened for me for those who haven't been to the doctor though... Heavy bleeding can be because of a subchorionic hematoma, especially if you bleed heavy then stop/slow quite quickly... I've had 5 bleeds like this including huge clots, contractions (not just cramps) and filling pads in 15-20 mins at the start... The hematoma is still there, and I'm not risk free yet, but the baby is so far ok. Im coming up to my 9th week of continuous spotting or bleeding now... Do please make sure you get checked out een if it means waiting at the ER, it at least gives a bit more info as to what you are dealing with *hugs*. 

I know you girls will be finding it tough, so I won't come in here and comment much, but if you have any questions about it, please message me


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Hi ladies, I'm copying and pasting this out of my other thread...

Well, sad news for me. I started bleeding last night. Woke up and was having bad back pain so I took some tylenol and got the heating pad, and took some melatonin to knock me out. I was able to fall asleep on the heating pad. I woke up to a gush around 4am and it was the sac. I am thankful that it happened quickly and wasn't drawn out (last time I was bleeding for days before I lost it), and I'm thankful it happened in the middle of the night and I was able to sleep through most of it.

I guess the positive side to knowing ahead was that I had already grieved quite a bit so I don't feel totally awful. I am quite sad, but I feel like I have already worked through part of the grieving process. I really knew on Thursday that "it" was not living inside me any more.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

misfit76 said:


> Girlnextdoor said:
> 
> 
> Misfit, I did not find the sac with mine. I did pass a lot of clots, but I don't think they were the sac. For mine, after a couple days of bleeding, I had a period of about 30 mins where I just started gushing blood. I sat on the toilet, so I'm assuming it was in there. My doctor told me to fish for it but I didn't want to see it. I did see some pieces of tissue in there but nothing that was obviously it.
> 
> I think I experienced something similiar today. I had another 2-3 hour round of heaving bleeding and I went to the bathroom and I passed several clots. TMI- One was large enough that it got cought on its way out but when I looked down, It just looked like a regular clot. I called the doctor and the nurse said I would likely not notice anything and that it would just look like a clot. I havent hardly bled the rest of the day. Could that have been it? I was not in any pain at all. I guess because of all the horror stories I have read about miscarriage, I am just waiting for the tragic event that brings me to my knees. Horrible stomach pain or bleeding horribly. Maybe that wont happen for me. Maybe it just hasnt happened yet. I hope its over. I really do. Thank you for sharing your story with me. I have read other threads where women find out their babies passed away at like 8-9 weeks at their 12 week scans so I guess this is a lot better situation.Click to expand...

I think that was probably it :hugs: I'm so sorry. When it happened for me, it was pretty obvious because the bleeding was like a gush. It literally felt like I was pee'ing blood. 

This time I definitely saw the sac. Maybe because I was a week further along this time, so maybe it was bigger. It was quite big, the size of a quarter, and it was obvious to me that was it. But, I did not have heavy bleeding like last time, so that was weird. I felt a little gush, but when I looked in my pad it was some blood and an obvious sac there. I never bled super heavy like I did the first time.

Oh, and I was not in pain at all from my first one either. I mean nothing. It felt like a period. This one I had horrible back pain.


----------



## daviess3

Oh girls it's awful I spent 2 days waiting got my d and c got sent home yest after hospital being to busy! They softened my cervix an I bled had huge clots last nit size of a medium potato! But eased off today! Had op done today feel tired but it's over now! I'm bit numb! But time to concentrate on me for a while get me sorted! X


----------



## MRS_HJO

Davies: I apologize in advance if this question is too difficult for you to answer. Here's the question: Were you bleeding before the D&C? Did you have symptoms or was it that you did an u/s and they didn't see the angel? I'm trying to figure out if the fact that I haven't had bleeding, doesn't mean I'm immune to any of this heartbreak... They may go in on Tuesday and see nothing and I would need a D&C. Thank you, and I'm so sorry for your loss, truly.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

daviess3 said:


> Oh girls it's awful I spent 2 days waiting got my d and c got sent home yest after hospital being to busy! They softened my cervix an I bled had huge clots last nit size of a medium potato! But eased off today! Had op done today feel tired but it's over now! I'm bit numb! But time to concentrate on me for a while get me sorted! X

Omg, wow. Were you in a lot of pain? I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine making it that far along and then finding out :hugs:


----------



## coco84

Just wanted to say so sorry for all of you ladies who have had bad news

I think this thread is totally in the right place, i wish i had seen a thread like this when i was going through my MMC last time as i felt i was in limbo for weeks

Best of luck to you all, hope things work out. xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Daviess3 & Girlnextdoor - so sorry for your losses thinking of you both :hugs:

misfit - i really hope it has happened and that you dont have to go on much longer like this :hugs:

Truly thinking of all the ladies on here, i havent had any further bleeding for two days now, still cant get my hopes up, am thinking of booking a private scan as i dont think i could bare to go to my 12 week scan and have them tell me pregnancy ended at 6 weeks.


----------



## daviess3

Thanks girls and mrs hjo, my case is probably bit different the 1st 2 mc i had 1st one was at 10 weeks an i had brown blood for 2 weeks then red had scan no hb had d and c next day! 2nd was chemical or 5 weeks had pos pg tests for 1 week then bleeding etc passed clots naturally! 
Now this time coz of my past history i was on cyclogest which is progesterone pessaries for me to help keep the pg these prevent in most cases bleeding!! When i had my scan there was a 11week gestational sac but no baby!! Obviously im gutted but i do like to talk on here coz if my situation can help sum1 to not be scared or to no what to ask there doc for or to give reassurance or in a sad way be prepared unlike i was the first time! Coz the shock is the worst! Then my babies are not gone for nothing they are true little angels helping other mummys meet there babys! I no they will send me one one day!! xxx

Girl next door i was in pain yest as they inserted 3 tablets in vaginally to soften ur cervix before the op an basically its like mild contractions so to then be sent home with paracetamol!! But after d and c it isnt painful felt bit sore but nothing major just tender stomach!! An bit proded an poked!! to many sticky tape bits to pull off plasters needles!! Got period pains now!! x


----------



## Golden Orchid

Misfit76  from what you posted, it maybe that you have passed the sac. I had a couple of blood clots but did pass 1 that was bigger than other clots I had experienced and think that was it. I know what you mean about the hoping its over part, just want it out of the system so you can move on? Are you still bleeding? I bled for quite a few days after I had passed the clots, and did get concerned because the day before the bleeding started to ease I was passing lots of blood. But, thankfully, the bleeding has more or less stopped :hugs:

Daviess3  Have been thinking of u. How are you?? From my mc  I thought it was his/hers way of making way for his/her little bro/sis!! (If this is making sense!) :hugs:

X


----------



## daviess3

I think the same hun, after ur 3rd mc it gets hard to have hope though!! I passed large clots last nit to, but apparently at 11 weeks a gestational sac would be bigger i passed clots the size of a medium potato!! but that wasnt painful the cervix dilating was! I didnt panic to much as i had my mum so she looked at them for me!! Soz to be discusting!! But i felt better knowing that the baby was already gone this time an it was just a sac, if that makes sense x

Golden orchid im good bitsensitive feel numb right now light headed etc bit achey, mentally numb to! One min looking forward to future next very down one of my best friends is due in 2 weeks she found out she was pg a week after my 1st mc!! An my next door neighbour is due in 4 weeks!! I even watched a repeat of one of my fav comedy prog celebrity juice an this week they called it preg week!!!! Holly willborough mylene klass an emma bunton all on it!! I only wanted to laugh for 5 mins!! So that started me off again!! Im just going to cross one bridge at a time! X


----------



## MRS_HJO

Need to ask you girls a question...

Back pain. It's like a spasm-type achy pain in the middle to lower back. It started last night when I was sitting on the couch... No position I could get in (laying down, sitting up, etc.) would relieve it. When I woke up this morning, it was gone, but now it is back again this evening. 

Has anyone felt this? Did you get this before your m/c??? 

Thanks very much.


----------



## misfit76

UPDATES-

Well last night was brutal. I prob passed 10-15 clots. I went through several pads. Then when I woke this morning My blood had eased up a great deal. Just enough to need a pad. Still bright red. Well just when I thought it was over it started all over again this evening. Why is this only happening at night? I did pass a very large clot this evening about the size of a large lemon but couldnt see it because there was blood in the water and I was not fishing for anything. I thought, Thank God, Its over. No such luck. I have continued to pass clots of all sizes most of the night. I dont like to sit in clot filled pads so I am going to the bathroom every 20-30 mins or so, so I can have them in the toilet. Im sorry if this is still TMI.

I am having hot flashes and I feel soooo drained and tired. This is really starting to take a toll on me. I was all but useless today because my energy level was so low. I continue to take my prenatal vitamins only to find out they have no Iron? If I cough, a clot comes out. If I sneeze, a clot comes out. You get the idea.

So can someone please tell me why I still have hope when there isnt any? I have a appointment on Monday with my Ob and in my warped mind I keep telling myself mircles do happen and I will be laying there on the table and she will tell me there is a heart beat. This is not likely at all but maybe I just dont want to give up just yet. At the same time, If it is over for me....Please be over already. I found out about my blighted Ovum 10 days ago and have been bleeding for 8 of those 10. Please, Just be done already. How much longer does this need to take? How much longer do I need to be punished and reminded?

I was at Lowes this evening and I saw a women pregnant behind me waiting to check out and I almost cried. Anyone else see pregnant bumps and want to just lose it????

P.S. I just wanted to thank all you ladies who are in limbo or who were but are not any more for joining me in this journey and sharing your stories. I means a lot to me that I am not alone.


----------



## misfit76

MRS_HJO said:


> Need to ask you girls a question...
> 
> Back pain. It's like a spasm-type achy pain in the middle to lower back. It started last night when I was sitting on the couch... No position I could get in (laying down, sitting up, etc.) would relieve it. When I woke up this morning, it was gone, but now it is back again this evening.
> 
> Has anyone felt this? Did you get this before your m/c???
> 
> Thanks very much.

I did have lots of lower back pain. That is one of the symptoms that sent me to the ER to begin with. And like you I could find no relief no matter what position I was in. Everyone said it was normal because my uterus was growing. It wasnt the case for me. All I kept thinking is how can pregnancy at 5 1/2 weeks be so painful? Please dont base your symptoms off of mine. Mine were symptoms of impending miscarriage but lower back in early pregnancy can be very normal..This was just my situation.


----------



## misfit76

Girlnextdoor said:


> Hi ladies, I'm copying and pasting this out of my other thread...
> 
> Well, sad news for me. I started bleeding last night. Woke up and was having bad back pain so I took some tylenol and got the heating pad, and took some melatonin to knock me out. I was able to fall asleep on the heating pad. I woke up to a gush around 4am and it was the sac. I am thankful that it happened quickly and wasn't drawn out (last time I was bleeding for days before I lost it), and I'm thankful it happened in the middle of the night and I was able to sleep through most of it.
> 
> I guess the positive side to knowing ahead was that I had already grieved quite a bit so I don't feel totally awful. I am quite sad, but I feel like I have already worked through part of the grieving process. I really knew on Thursday that "it" was not living inside me any more.


I know exactly what you mean about having time to grieve in advance since I knew it was going to happen and because it has been happening for me for 10 days and continues. I am so glad that you finally got answers and that it happened so quickly for you and is not dragging out like it is for me. I am sorry for your loss. Thinking of getting som melatonin myself. Could use the sleep


----------



## misfit76

daviess3 said:


> Oh girls it's awful I spent 2 days waiting got my d and c got sent home yest after hospital being to busy! They softened my cervix an I bled had huge clots last nit size of a medium potato! But eased off today! Had op done today feel tired but it's over now! I'm bit numb! But time to concentrate on me for a while get me sorted! X


I am glad to hear you were able to have your D and C and put this to rest for you. You are allowed to feel numb and you should focus on yourslef. I am so sorry for you loss and I am sure all your angel babies are in heaven. If you wanna talk, I'm here. I am going on 10 days now with my miscarriage and I often wonder if I shouldnt have opted for the D and C. This s taking forever.


----------



## Golden Orchid

daviess3 said:


> Golden orchid im good bitsensitive feel numb right now light headed etc bit achey, mentally numb to! One min looking forward to future next very down one of my best friends is due in 2 weeks she found out she was pg a week after my 1st mc!! An my next door neighbour is due in 4 weeks!! I even watched a repeat of one of my fav comedy prog celebrity juice an this week they called it preg week!!!! Holly willborough mylene klass an emma bunton all on it!! I only wanted to laugh for 5 mins!! So that started me off again!! Im just going to cross one bridge at a time! X

Daviess3, although I can't relate completely as you have had 3 mc, I can understand how u must be losing hope. Really do feel for u, must be devasting but feel from what you said about "crossing one bridge at a time" - seems like you are moving FORWARDS and are taking a postive approach :thumbup: I also watched celebrity juice this week and couldn't believe the title when I flicked over, thought "bloody typical"!! A woman I work with (she comes in once a week) and she's pregnant, I couldn't really look at her this week. Look after yourself xXx :flower:


----------



## Golden Orchid

misfit76 said:


> UPDATES-
> 
> I was at Lowes this evening and I saw a women pregnant behind me waiting to check out and I almost cried. Anyone else see pregnant bumps and want to just lose it????
> 
> P.S. I just wanted to thank all you ladies who are in limbo or who were but are not any more for joining me in this journey and sharing your stories. I means a lot to me that I am not alone.

You are definitely not alone, SO MANY have been/are going through what you are at the mo. These forums are great for support and advice.

Believe me - seeing bumps/babies/push chairs is heartbreaking at the mo. Last week I went to a store (when my mc hadn't been confirmed) and the checkout women was pregnant, a customer poked her tummy and said "how r things" and the checkout lady said, with a MASSIVE grin "feel GREAT, only 10 weeks to go................." I had to walk out and stand in the car park in tears.

Being in limbo, is SOOOOOO difficult - I hope tomorrow will give u the answers to help u move on

X


----------



## Girlnextdoor

MRS_HJO said:


> Need to ask you girls a question...
> 
> Back pain. It's like a spasm-type achy pain in the middle to lower back. It started last night when I was sitting on the couch... No position I could get in (laying down, sitting up, etc.) would relieve it. When I woke up this morning, it was gone, but now it is back again this evening.
> 
> Has anyone felt this? Did you get this before your m/c???
> 
> Thanks very much.

I did get this, but it is also a normal pregnancy symptom too :hugs: I started getting back pain, and it progressively got worse and worse. On Friday, it was REALLY bad. So bad that I went and bought a heating pad because I couldn't take the pain, and I started popping tylenol.


----------



## misfit76

Golden Orchid said:


> misfit76 said:
> 
> 
> UPDATES-
> 
> I was at Lowes this evening and I saw a women pregnant behind me waiting to check out and I almost cried. Anyone else see pregnant bumps and want to just lose it????
> 
> P.S. I just wanted to thank all you ladies who are in limbo or who were but are not any more for joining me in this journey and sharing your stories. I means a lot to me that I am not alone.
> 
> You are definitely not alone, SO MANY have been/are going through what you are at the mo. These forums are great for support and advice.
> 
> Believe me - seeing bumps/babies/push chairs is heartbreaking at the mo. Last week I went to a store (when my mc hadn't been confirmed) and the checkout women was pregnant, a customer poked her tummy and said "how r things" and the checkout lady said, with a MASSIVE grin "feel GREAT, only 10 weeks to go................." I had to walk out and stand in the car park in tears.
> 
> Being in limbo, is SOOOOOO difficult - I hope tomorrow will give u the answers to help u move on
> 
> XClick to expand...

What was even worse, The woman who did my ultrasound at the ER was at least 6 months pregnant. At that moment I found out I had a blighted Ovum. I thought how cruel is this. It took all I had to keep it together. It seems like everywhere I go where I live everyone is pregnat. I have to get my [email protected] together when I go out in public becase no one knows about my loss. I think maybe I shouldnt leave the house for a couple weels but sadly life doesnt allow that. I am so sorry you had a cry in the parking lot. I had mine in the car ride on the way home. Is it wrong that when I see a teenager pregnant I get even more angry? I know its wrong. But when is it our turn?


----------



## misfit76

UPDATE- So I am still bleeding pretty bad with some mild breaks inbetween. I am passing larger clots now and my blood is still bright red. Thank God my Apt is tomorrow afternoon. Ladies, Please pray I dont have to have a D and C for bleeding or because I didnt pass everything because that would just be brutal. I have made it this far and dont want to have a D and C. Wish me luck. My apt is at 2:30 so I will post when I get home. I am so ready for this to be over.


----------



## McStars

Good luck Misfit76. I think as long as it's not a pad filled in an hour its normal. I bled like that after I had a d and c back in December, I was 8 weeks. I bled for almost a total of 6 weeks. I always started bleeding heavily and passing clots at night too and then it would ease up all day and just be light/spotting. I felt the same way you did...you will get through it and I hope it doesn't take you 6 weeks to pass it- my body just didn't seem to want to let go. Yours is doing it all naturally so that is a good sign. Hang in there and I am so so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## pink sparkle

Misfit - sorry i wasnt on here yesterday, i hope that your appointment went as well as possible! thinking of you xxx


----------



## Golden Orchid

[/QUOTE]

What was even worse, The woman who did my ultrasound at the ER was at least 6 months pregnant. At that moment I found out I had a blighted Ovum. I thought how cruel is this. It took all I had to keep it together. It seems like everywhere I go where I live everyone is pregnat. I have to get my [email protected] together when I go out in public becase no one knows about my loss. I think maybe I shouldnt leave the house for a couple weels but sadly life doesnt allow that. I am so sorry you had a cry in the parking lot. I had mine in the car ride on the way home. Is it wrong that when I see a teenager pregnant I get even more angry? I know its wrong. But when is it our turn?[/QUOTE]

Again, I think it's FINE to be feeling angry when seeing a pregnant teenager. It does seem cruel but then at the same time, I know I can't help feeling like they weren't planning it and it just "happened". I'm thinking when will it be our turn..........
I REALLY hope things work out for u today - only half hr till ur appt. Make sure u update us. I'm getting concerned about blood you're passing as does seem like a lot (but then again I'm no expert!!). If it was me, I would be really scared and wouldn't want to imagine how u must be feeling.
GL X :flower:


----------



## epump

I posted in this thread a few days ago (with low and slow rising betas) and today I was diagnosed with an ectopic :( There was a sac seen in my left tube near my ovary. I was given a dose of methatrexate to stop the cells from dividing. Hopefully this will start my HcG going down and this will resolve without surgery. My DH and I are devastated :(

Thanks for all the support from you all on this thread (and in the First Tri thread). It has meant a lot.


----------



## daviess3

Misfit how did u get on hun? thinking of you, hows every1 else golden how u feeling? Im still all over place dont no what to do next!! X


----------



## Girlnextdoor

the shock has worn off and i'm starting to feel pretty down. how are you feeling today?


----------



## misfit76

Update- I saw my OB today who refused to do a ultrasound. I must have hinted and asked at least 4 times and she said there was no need and she would just check my betas. I kept saying what if I dont pass everything, How will you be able to tell without looking at my uterus? She still insisted beta would be enough. She only said she would do a ultrasound if my beta came back high or higher. I did get a pelvic exam and she wanted to see how much I was bleeding. She said she saw several clots and though the blood was bright red she didnt seem concerned. I had my bloodwork done about an hour later and will have results tomorrow. Then I will have to have more blood taken again on Wed so see how much they are going down. She said after a big ever like a gush of blood more than any other time the beta will drop dramatically. I explained that I didnt ahev any big event in over 8 days and she assured me I would likely not have one since I am so far along in my miscarriage and it was so early in my pregnancy. So here I am with no further answers. I will know more tomorrow. My last beta was taken over a week ago and was 1350. That was the day I started to miscarry. Thanks ladies for all the support but I still feel stuck in limbo with no realy answers. I am still pretty light headed and dizzy so she ordered a blood test to just etst my blood count to make sure I havent lost too much blood. I take my vitamins every day. She also said I was doing to much and while I am not on bedrest, she highly encouraged that I rest for a couple days.


----------



## misfit76

epump said:


> I posted in this thread a few days ago (with low and slow rising betas) and today I was diagnosed with an ectopic :( There was a sac seen in my left tube near my ovary. I was given a dose of methatrexate to stop the cells from dividing. Hopefully this will start my HcG going down and this will resolve without surgery. My DH and I are devastated :(
> 
> Thanks for all the support from you all on this thread (and in the First Tri thread). It has meant a lot.

Awww hun Im sorry. At least you have a answer now. How far along were you? Early enough for medication versus surgery so thats good. With a ectopic do you still technically have a miscarriage? I'm sorry for your loss. I happen to know just how you feel. Sadly. Did they say how soon the medication will work?


----------



## misfit76

Girlnextdoor said:


> the shock has worn off and i'm starting to feel pretty down. how are you feeling today?

I'm sorry your feeling down. I got some baby chicks so I think they are cheering me up. I have a nice way if replacing losses to avoid pain. These baby chicks should hold me over for a few weeks. Long enough to start trying again. I am very tired. Are you still bleeding? I knwo last we spoke it has reduced a lot.


----------



## epump

Thank you *misfit76*. I was/am only 7w3d and my beta was around 3500 yesterday, so hopefully we did catch the ectopic early enough. I am hoping and praying the methatrexate will work and I can avoid tube rupture or surgery. I will have my HcG checked every week starting next monday. 

It's all just so scary. Not only do I have to worry about the pregnancy in my tube getting resolved, but I have to worry about passing everything in my uterus. :( I stopped my progesterone so my Dr thinks I will start bleeding in a few days - probably heavier than a normal period. I will just be passing lining since there was no real pregnancy tissue in the uterus. I'm so scared and just hope all of this resolves safely.

I hope you're feeling better these days and hopefully your recent beta will show a big drop. Hugs.


----------



## Golden Orchid

How annoying to still be stuck in limbo, sorry to hear that. Am still thinking of u and fx'd u get some answers soon X


----------



## Girlnextdoor

misfit76 said:


> Girlnextdoor said:
> 
> 
> the shock has worn off and i'm starting to feel pretty down. how are you feeling today?
> 
> I'm sorry your feeling down. I got some baby chicks so I think they are cheering me up. I have a nice way if replacing losses to avoid pain. These baby chicks should hold me over for a few weeks. Long enough to start trying again. I am very tired. Are you still bleeding? I knwo last we spoke it has reduced a lot.Click to expand...

Awe, I love baby chicks. Wht a great way to help you through this. I am still bleeding and passing small clots. I don't go back to the doctor until Friday. I'm hoping everything will have passed. I am mostly shocked at how painful it has been this time. Last time I had no pain at all, and this time it has been quite painful. Even still, My back is hurting enough that I don't feel up to doing much that involves activity. I'm hoping the pain is not a sign that something isn't getting out. I'm guessing it is just because I was further along this time.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

epump said:


> Thank you *misfit76*. I was/am only 7w3d and my beta was around 3500 yesterday, so hopefully we did catch the ectopic early enough. I am hoping and praying the methatrexate will work and I can avoid tube rupture or surgery. I will have my HcG checked every week starting next monday.
> 
> It's all just so scary. Not only do I have to worry about the pregnancy in my tube getting resolved, but I have to worry about passing everything in my uterus. :( I stopped my progesterone so my Dr thinks I will start bleeding in a few days - probably heavier than a normal period. I will just be passing lining since there was no real pregnancy tissue in the uterus. I'm so scared and just hope all of this resolves safely.
> 
> I hope you're feeling better these days and hopefully your recent beta will show a big drop. Hugs.

I hope the pill will resolve it for you. I'm sure that is quite scary :hugs:


----------



## JPARR01

Just checking in on everyone and see how you all are doing... I am currently still bleeding and getting my HCG checked every 2 days to make sure my levels are going down the way they should be... I just want this over with... Is that bad to say? :cry:


----------



## misfit76

Update- So my doctor called me today. I was surprised it was my doctor and not just a nurse so that was nice. on March 6th my Beta was 1350 and now my beta is 537. My doctor said this is a good drop and I will have another Beta done next Monday and she said should would like it to be as low as 80-100 and then the following Monday she would like it to be 0 or negative she said. So I guess this is good news. I guess there was a part of me that was hoping that it would have gone up and this was all a mistake. That didn't happen so reality sets in for me. I just hope my HCG levels return to 0 very soon. The sooner this is over, The sooner we can try again. I am still bleeding. Not as bad, but still passing clots and having times where I bleed more. I found I bled less yesterday because I took it easy as per doctors orders. She also said my blood count was within normal limits so I am not losing too much blood which is also reassuring.


----------



## misfit76

JPARR01 said:


> Just checking in on everyone and see how you all are doing... I am currently still bleeding and getting my HCG checked every 2 days to make sure my levels are going down the way they should be... I just want this over with... Is that bad to say? :cry:

How long have you been bleeding? I wonder why you are having your beta checked every two days and my doctor is doing it weekly? What is your HCG right now?

No its not bad to say, I want this over with too. It sounds so emotionless, but I had no baby. Just a sac so for me I think its helps me to know I am not losing a child, just the thought of one. And I am sooooo ready fo this to be over already. I am its been a week and a half for me and I am done. All I want to do is toss this crappy expierence behind me and try again. Esp since so many ladies say they got pregnant right after a miscarriage.


----------



## misfit76

Girlnextdoor said:


> misfit76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girlnextdoor said:
> 
> 
> the shock has worn off and i'm starting to feel pretty down. how are you feeling today?
> 
> I'm sorry your feeling down. I got some baby chicks so I think they are cheering me up. I have a nice way if replacing losses to avoid pain. These baby chicks should hold me over for a few weeks. Long enough to start trying again. I am very tired. Are you still bleeding? I knwo last we spoke it has reduced a lot.Click to expand...
> 
> Awe, I love baby chicks. Wht a great way to help you through this. I am still bleeding and passing small clots. I don't go back to the doctor until Friday. I'm hoping everything will have passed. I am mostly shocked at how painful it has been this time. Last time I had no pain at all, and this time it has been quite painful. Even still, My back is hurting enough that I don't feel up to doing much that involves activity. I'm hoping the pain is not a sign that something isn't getting out. I'm guessing it is just because I was further along this time.Click to expand...

I hope everything will pass for you too and you dont have to bleed for as long as I have. I was told up to 2 weeks is normal and I am already going into week two with not much change. I'm sure the back pain is normal. Are they going to watch your HCG levels?


----------



## misfit76

I would like to say while I like the idea of this thread being moved into a buddy section, Now no one can find it and all the ladies who were and are in the same boat as us are still in First trimester asking all the same questions. I am nto sure why my thread was moved. I assumed there were some complaints from the ladies who do not like reading about miscarriage of the possibility of it. So I fear no new ladies will join us over here. I know there are ladies going through what we are but no one here is new.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I goin on Friday and they will check my hcg, I assume. I called in today just to make sure the back pain is normal. I didn't have it last time, and it is very sharp pain. I'm taking two aleve and it isn't even touching it. Hoping it is just normal.


----------



## misfit76

beforemy loss....I had a couple days with very bad lower back pain. So bad I had to call the doctor myself and I was just told since I was not cramping or bleeding it was just from the uterus growing. This of course was not the case. My pain was pretty bad. So I am sure you are going to be fine. Just keep an eye on it. I would take 4 Advil and would still be in pain.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I talked to my doctor and he thinks it is fine. He did call me in some vicodin, so I will fill that and should help with the pain. I can't wait for this to be over.


----------



## misfit76

Girlnextdoor said:


> I talked to my doctor and he thinks it is fine. He did call me in some vicodin, so I will fill that and should help with the pain. I can't wait for this to be over.

I was given Tylenol # 3 for the miscarriage in general but I never got it filled. I am right there with you in wanting this to be over. I am still bleeding but not nearly as much and unless my eyes are playing tricks on me, I think it is getting slightly darker which would be a good sign. How long have you been bleeding?


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I started spotting Thursday, bleeding on Friday. After my last mc, I found things much easier to move on once the bleeding stopped. Hopefully ours stops soon.


----------



## epump

I'm now on 2 days after my methotrexate shot for my ectopic, still no bleeding. My doctor said it could take several days or a week for the bleeding to start. He said my progesterone had to fall (i was on suppositories) and my HcG had to start going down. I don't get my HcG checked until next Monday (one week after the methotrexate). I so want it to have gone down appropriately. I'm just scared that there will be more complications. I've already been through 3 weeks of hell with this pregnancy and now this. I just want it to be over too :(


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey ladies, im still the same no fresh bleeding for a week now but still brown spotting on and off since. Just trying not to worry but obviously hard. Havent received a scan date for 12 weeks yet. Was waiting for that to come through and then maybe book private for two or three weeks earlier. This is going to sound so awful, but im kinda putting up a block on my emotions, feel quite bad that i dont feel any bond with this pregnancy but maybe its my way of protecting myself. Sorry if that sounds so cold and heartless obviously i dont want things to go wrong but really dont want to get my hopes up either. I hope all your levels go down quickly misfit. My heart goes out to you all big hugs ladies! xxx

Was also thinking maybe we could post a message in the first tri board inviting ladies to join our buddies thread?


----------



## Girlnextdoor

epump said:


> I'm now on 2 days after my methotrexate shot for my ectopic, still no bleeding. My doctor said it could take several days or a week for the bleeding to start. He said my progesterone had to fall (i was on suppositories) and my HcG had to start going down. I don't get my HcG checked until next Monday (one week after the methotrexate). I so want it to have gone down appropriately. I'm just scared that there will be more complications. I've already been through 3 weeks of hell with this pregnancy and now this. I just want it to be over too :(

I hope it is over quickly for you and the shot takes care of it without the need for surgery :hugs:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

pink sparkle said:


> Hey ladies, im still the same no fresh bleeding for a week now but still brown spotting on and off since. Just trying not to worry but obviously hard. Havent received a scan date for 12 weeks yet. Was waiting for that to come through and then maybe book private for two or three weeks earlier. This is going to sound so awful, but im kinda putting up a block on my emotions, feel quite bad that i dont feel any bond with this pregnancy but maybe its my way of protecting myself. Sorry if that sounds so cold and heartless obviously i dont want things to go wrong but really dont want to get my hopes up either. I hope all your levels go down quickly misfit. My heart goes out to you all big hugs ladies! xxx
> 
> Was also thinking maybe we could post a message in the first tri board inviting ladies to join our buddies thread?

I know what you mean. Since I have been through this before, as soon as I started having issues with this pregnancy, I tried to distance myself too. Tried to stop thinking of it as a baby and as an embryo that wasn't developed. Not sure it really helped.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I got my vicodin filled this morning and it is helping tons. Aaahhhhhhh, much less pain. I think the pain eased a bit anyway too, but I can really tell the vicodin is helping.


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hi girls,

Sorry I have been gone for a bit. A few of you know my latest, but those of you who don't: Saw Dr yesterday, he did an exam and an ultrasound. During the exam he said there was a lot of red/active blood, which is not good, and could be the start of the miscarriage (I had been bleeding brown blood, but the red had just started yesterday). He said things were not looking good, but gave me progesterone because he wanted to know he did everything he could have done. We did see a progression on the ultra sound... We saw the sac and yolk sac, but the doctor said, this doesn't really mean anything if it's not sticking. If I haven't fully miscarried in two weeks, he wants me back to do another ultrasound to see if there is a heartbeat... He really didn't seem too confident, and this doctor is the one who is reassuring. 

So that's where I am at... My DH and I have been fighting because he refuses to see that this is going badly. He's basically just in denial, and it sucks because I really need his support right now.... But not "everything is going to be fine" support. I just want him to deal with this as I am, but that's a lot to ask.

So more limbo hell I guess for the next two weeks. I asked my doctor how much longer I would have to be in limbo with no answers... He said two more weeks, and we will know that the bleeding meant I lost the baby, or there would a heartbeat (if the bleeding stops and there is a miracle). I honestly just want this to be over either way... I feel like I have lost two months to a pregnancy that has been doomed from the start... It's just such a sucky feeling, and I'm sure you all know this feeling.

-Heather


----------



## MRS_HJO

And so it's official... Big clots of blood and it's just pouring out of me. Cramps are feeling like the cramps I normally have during my periods (I always get awful cramps). I honestly am just relieved to finally see some end in sight here. How long does the bleeding usually last for?


----------



## Girlnextdoor

MRS_HJO said:


> And so it's official... Big clots of blood and it's just pouring out of me. Cramps are feeling like the cramps I normally have during my periods (I always get awful cramps). I honestly am just relieved to finally see some end in sight here. How long does the bleeding usually last for?

Sending you tons of hugs :hugs:

I bled for about a week with my last one. I started spotting with this one on Thursday, bleeding on Friday. Today I am noticing the bleeding is starting to finally let up. I'm still bleeding, but it is quite light now. So, I'm guessing a couple more days for me, which will give me a week total again.


----------



## daviess3

Hi girls just dropping in to say hi feeling a bit in limbo really!! D and c over had light bleeding continually!! Stomach still on off crampy every now an again and wierd shooting pains no really painful just odd!! Like inside!! Feel bit tender inside! Just resting researching, i booked myself a holiday with hubby an mum an step day so 7 weeks today i will be in orlando! Bliss! I needed to be selfish!! 
Got docs tom to get my referal done to the recurrent miscarriage clinic! An get my tests done apparently the epau were sending through the blood test froms for me an one for me an hubby to get for chromosones as that test takes anything up to 3 months to come back!! 
Need some answers now after 3rd time i cant take anymore!!! 

Hope you ladies are ok. I feel crap havent spoken to my friends in nearly a week havent beeen out house got dressed!! Really down an low today! X


----------



## Girlnextdoor

daviess3 said:


> Hi girls just dropping in to say hi feeling a bit in limbo really!! D and c over had light bleeding continually!! Stomach still on off crampy every now an again and wierd shooting pains no really painful just odd!! Like inside!! Feel bit tender inside! Just resting researching, i booked myself a holiday with hubby an mum an step day so 7 weeks today i will be in orlando! Bliss! I needed to be selfish!!
> Got docs tom to get my referal done to the recurrent miscarriage clinic! An get my tests done apparently the epau were sending through the blood test froms for me an one for me an hubby to get for chromosones as that test takes anything up to 3 months to come back!!
> Need some answers now after 3rd time i cant take anymore!!!
> 
> Hope you ladies are ok. I feel crap havent spoken to my friends in nearly a week havent beeen out house got dressed!! Really down an low today! X

I hope you start feeling better soon :hugs: I took a shower for the first time in 3 days today :blush: I have been basically in my pajamas since Monday and haven't gone out except to take my son to school. Feeling slightly better today though. The weather was gorgeous today, and I think that helped. I walked my son home from school and we stopped at the playground. I just sat on the bench and felt the warmth of the sun on my face. Felt so good and therapeutic.


----------



## misfit76

Girlnextdoor said:


> I got my vicodin filled this morning and it is helping tons. Aaahhhhhhh, much less pain. I think the pain eased a bit anyway too, but I can really tell the vicodin is helping.

Just wanted to let you know I started to expierence lower back pain this evening. Its weird because I have been bleeding a lot less. My blood had gotten a little darker but its turning bright red again. I hope this isnt the big even I was worried would happen. I was hoping it was just about over. My heart palpitations have returned as well and are driving me nutz. My guess is the loss of hormones?

glad the meds are helping you.


----------



## misfit76

MRS_HJO said:


> And so it's official... Big clots of blood and it's just pouring out of me. Cramps are feeling like the cramps I normally have during my periods (I always get awful cramps). I honestly am just relieved to finally see some end in sight here. How long does the bleeding usually last for?

I think for everyone its different. I saw my Ob on Monday and she told me 2 weeks was normal/average. I have been bleeding for just over 11 days. Its driving me nuts really. Wanting this to be over already. Just seems so cruel to drag it out for so long doesnt it? First you are in so happy when you see the pink or blue line, then you shout it from the roof tops and look at baby clothes. Next thing you know, something may or may not be wrong. Hate that. Limbo. I finally got out of Limbo but not done yet. My OB refuses to do a ultrasound to check to see if evertyhing has passed so she is just monitoring my HCG levels. I have them taken again on Monday.

I want the bleeding to stop. not to be TMI but really, I am getting a diaper rash at this point. Gross. I too was in a funk and still kinda am. Some days I can function then I will have a few days where I cannot bring myself to leave the house or take a shower. I was NEVER suppose to be the girl who had miscarriages. If that makes any sense. Thats how I felt. Now here I am.....Here we are. I hope you dont bleed us much as me. And if you do, dont worry its normal. My lower back pain is killing me right now and so are my heart palpitations. I have to go to the store today because my husband has a man cold and I am not sure if I can make it.

Lastly, my husbands acts as if nothing has happened. He seems to have no emoiton, doesnt talk about it. Doesnt ask how I am feeling emotionally. I guess he is just pretending it never happened. I gotta say, Its pissing me off how little he "Seems" to care. I guess all men handle it differently. He will just look over and say dumb shit and ask if I want to go to his parents house to visit while I am in the middle if a miscarriage.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I seemed to stop bleeding sometime yesterday. Got up this morning and still no bleeding! Yay! I'm still having back pain though. I'm starting to wonder if the pain might actually be from a kidney infection. I a being treated for a UTI that won't go away, and it seems to be getting worse even though I am on antibiotics. I'm gonna see how I feel today and if the pain seems like a lot I will call my doc.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Misfit, the exhaustion hit me too today. I mean, soooooo tired. I fell asleep during the day and slept for 2.5 hours. Even when I was pregnant I couldnt take naps (I wanted to!). I am soooooo tired. Got through the afternoon with some coffee, and now it is a little after 9pm and I'm heading to bed.


----------



## misfit76

Girlnextdoor said:


> Misfit, the exhaustion hit me too today. I mean, soooooo tired. I fell asleep during the day and slept for 2.5 hours. Even when I was pregnant I couldnt take naps (I wanted to!). I am soooooo tired. Got through the afternoon with some coffee, and now it is a little after 9pm and I'm heading to bed.

I have been more weak than tired. And dizzy as well. I am finally bleeding less but just when I think I'm done, I start again. It will be dark red and then bright red. Ugh! I am sorry you are so tried. I am sure its just hormonal. Ready to be done with this. Ready to try again but more ready to just feel back to normal. How is your back?


----------



## s4m4nth4

Misfit76...thanks for pointing me here....
Hi lovely ladies....I'm afraid I might be miscarrying :cry:
So, days are kind of blurring a bit now...but I had really bad lower back pain early this week, thought it was just because I was moving heavy things about. Then wed (I think), I had brown loss...but at both my scans they told me to expect that loss as there was a bruised looking area next to the baby. 
Then Wed night...it went bright red. Bright red again yesterday...but not loads. Then yesterday evening, I used 4 pads, and was passing clots....some really big and kind of membranous looking? I assume that's all part of the lining. Soaked through a pad last night, and made a bit of a mess of the bed....Anyone have any tips for getting blood off a mattress?
I have a scan at 11:30 today...but even if baby is still there...how will they be able to see through all the blood?
Anyway....at the moment I am calm....but dazed and confused, can't concentrate properly at all.
Tom has gone to work, cuz there is nothing he can do, if it's happening , it's happening. And he can't get away at the moment anyway.
I think he is ok...concerned for me...but I am fine...as always.:shrug:

This morning I passed more clots, but the bleeding itself is fairly light so far.:shrug:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

misfit76 said:


> Girlnextdoor said:
> 
> 
> Misfit, the exhaustion hit me too today. I mean, soooooo tired. I fell asleep during the day and slept for 2.5 hours. Even when I was pregnant I couldnt take naps (I wanted to!). I am soooooo tired. Got through the afternoon with some coffee, and now it is a little after 9pm and I'm heading to bed.
> 
> I have been more weak than tired. And dizzy as well. I am finally bleeding less but just when I think I'm done, I start again. It will be dark red and then bright red. Ugh! I am sorry you are so tried. I am sure its just hormonal. Ready to be done with this. Ready to try again but more ready to just feel back to normal. How is your back?Click to expand...

My back is still hurting, but much much better today. I don't even need the pain meds any more. I think I am pretty much through most of it :shrug: Hopefully the back pain will not last much longer. I have my follow-up appointment this afternoon. I'm not sure what they will do, but I am guessing an exam and blood tests to ensure my HCG is down.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

s4m4nth4 said:


> Misfit76...thanks for pointing me here....
> Hi lovely ladies....I'm afraid I might be miscarrying :cry:
> So, days are kind of blurring a bit now...but I had really bad lower back pain early this week, thought it was just because I was moving heavy things about. Then wed (I think), I had brown loss...but at both my scans they told me to expect that loss as there was a bruised looking area next to the baby.
> Then Wed night...it went bright red. Bright red again yesterday...but not loads. Then yesterday evening, I used 4 pads, and was passing clots....some really big and kind of membranous looking? I assume that's all part of the lining. Soaked through a pad last night, and made a bit of a mess of the bed....Anyone have any tips for getting blood off a mattress?
> I have a scan at 11:30 today...but even if baby is still there...how will they be able to see through all the blood?
> Anyway....at the moment I am calm....but dazed and confused, can't concentrate properly at all.
> Tom has gone to work, cuz there is nothing he can do, if it's happening , it's happening. And he can't get away at the moment anyway.
> I think he is ok...concerned for me...but I am fine...as always.:shrug:
> 
> This morning I passed more clots, but the bleeding itself is fairly light so far.:shrug:

I'm so sorry! You are probably in shock right now :hugs: Hang in there. When do you go back to the doctor?

How to get Blood out of a Mattress


----------



## misfit76

s4m4nth4 said:


> Misfit76...thanks for pointing me here....
> Hi lovely ladies....I'm afraid I might be miscarrying :cry:
> So, days are kind of blurring a bit now...but I had really bad lower back pain early this week, thought it was just because I was moving heavy things about. Then wed (I think), I had brown loss...but at both my scans they told me to expect that loss as there was a bruised looking area next to the baby.
> Then Wed night...it went bright red. Bright red again yesterday...but not loads. Then yesterday evening, I used 4 pads, and was passing clots....some really big and kind of membranous looking? I assume that's all part of the lining. Soaked through a pad last night, and made a bit of a mess of the bed....Anyone have any tips for getting blood off a mattress?
> I have a scan at 11:30 today...but even if baby is still there...how will they be able to see through all the blood?
> Anyway....at the moment I am calm....but dazed and confused, can't concentrate properly at all.
> Tom has gone to work, cuz there is nothing he can do, if it's happening , it's happening. And he can't get away at the moment anyway.
> I think he is ok...concerned for me...but I am fine...as always.:shrug:
> 
> This morning I passed more clots, but the bleeding itself is fairly light so far.:shrug:

No problem hun. We all need support. Most women who are pregnant dont seem to understand that for a few weeks, many of us dont knof if in fact we are having a miscarriage and some actually dont. If you need anything, we are here. I dont mean to be a debbie downer, but it does sound like you ae having a miscarrige. 

Are you having any cramping with your bleeding? If you are not there is a chance you are not having a miscarriage. The best thing for you to do is go have a ultrasound or have your beta levels checked. If they are going down, or very slow to rise its a cause for concern. Thats what you need to do right now. I myself had a blighted ovum which is a empty sac. I am at the final stages of my loss right now (Thank God). I am so sorry for your possible loss. We you trying to conceive?


----------



## redrose89

Thank you Misfit76 for showing me this....

I'm so lost and dumbfounded right now...I can't believe it's happening/happened. 

Last night, I found out I had a miscarriage. 

Two days ago, I woke up to bleeding. It wasn't that bad of bleeding. It was red and was soaking through my pants (didn't have anything to help at the moment). I was worried but throughout the day, it started to get lighter so I didn't see anything wrong. The next morning (yesterday), I woke up to blood pouring out of me, down my legs, and some clots. It really scared me. So I went for an ultrasound, and they didn't see anything. It broke my heart, but I still had a positive test, so I was still pregnant right? The bleeding and the ultrasound scared me even more, so I decided I was going to the emergency room.

After 4 hours of waiting and a positive test, they did their own pelvic exam and ultrasound. Still nothing. They brought in an ob/gyn, he did the same thing, and found that I had miscarried....Gave me some prescription and sympathy (which only made me want to slap him, at the time) and off I went. 

They called me this morning for another ultrasound at another place, and found the same thing, so now I have to take the pills they gave me at ER. 

I'm just so broken. I can't look at ANYTHING without falling apart. I'm so depressed and angry. Thankfully, I have a great man beside me, helping me through it. I just wish he would talk more about him. He's being too good to me. I just know he's hurting. 

Anyways, I'm sorry that everyone has went or is going or even scared you're going through this. I never ever thought I would be a girl that would, no offense to anyone. I honestly thought, I'm 21, I don't drink or smoke, never partied, never done anything wrong to anyone. Why would this happen to me?

Grief is all I go through anymore....

Sorry...I just needed to rant to people that understand...:cry:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Red roses, this is a horrible and devastating thing to go through. None of us deserve it :cry: I'm so sorry. You will make it through this. It will be really hard, but you will slowly heal :hugs:


----------



## misfit76

redrose89 said:


> Thank you Misfit76 for showing me this....
> 
> I'm so lost and dumbfounded right now...I can't believe it's happening/happened.
> 
> Last night, I found out I had a miscarriage.
> 
> Two days ago, I woke up to bleeding. It wasn't that bad of bleeding. It was red and was soaking through my pants (didn't have anything to help at the moment). I was worried but throughout the day, it started to get lighter so I didn't see anything wrong. The next morning (yesterday), I woke up to blood pouring out of me, down my legs, and some clots. It really scared me. So I went for an ultrasound, and they didn't see anything. It broke my heart, but I still had a positive test, so I was still pregnant right? The bleeding and the ultrasound scared me even more, so I decided I was going to the emergency room.
> 
> After 4 hours of waiting and a positive test, they did their own pelvic exam and ultrasound. Still nothing. They brought in an ob/gyn, he did the same thing, and found that I had miscarried....Gave me some prescription and sympathy (which only made me want to slap him, at the time) and off I went.
> 
> They called me this morning for another ultrasound at another place, and found the same thing, so now I have to take the pills they gave me at ER.
> 
> I'm just so broken. I can't look at ANYTHING without falling apart. I'm so depressed and angry. Thankfully, I have a great man beside me, helping me through it. I just wish he would talk more about him. He's being too good to me. I just know he's hurting.
> 
> Anyways, I'm sorry that everyone has went or is going or even scared you're going through this. I never ever thought I would be a girl that would, no offense to anyone. I honestly thought, I'm 21, I don't drink or smoke, never partied, never done anything wrong to anyone. Why would this happen to me?
> 
> Grief is all I go through anymore....
> 
> Sorry...I just needed to rant to people that understand...:cry:

I said the same thing. I was never suppose to be the girl that had miscariages. This is my first one and I was in shock as well. You will continue to test positive on pregnancy tests for several weels until all the pregnancy hormone has left your body. I am going on 2 weeks since my miscarriage started and I am still testing positive but I am absolutely not pregnant. I am so sorry for your loss. Its a horrible feeling.


----------



## Me_Mi

Hey all, I'm new to BnB and glad I found this thread, I'm a total wreck as of tonight. So, my period had been late and I got 4 BFP. two days later I began to bleed. it wasn't just spotting but it started out very light colored, and a lot of stringy blood. it got darker and heavier with very small clots, the total bleeding lasted for about 5 days. I had figured that I had an early miscarriage, however I noticed even days later than I still feel symptoms, mainly the stomach upset, fatigue, still super sensitive to smell. I was/am also pretty lightheaded. I went to the doctor and got a blood test and an ultrasound. Heres where I get extremely confused!! the blood test came back, my hcg was less than 5 mIU/ml so is considered negative. I am still holding onto the strand of hope that maybe it could go up in a few days? and here is why I am still hoping, which I probably shouldn't be....

When I went in for the ultrasound, the u/s tech said that even though I just stopped bleeding, the lining of my uterus is still thickened quite a bit, as if it didn't shed at all. She said that she could not say one way or the other if i had a miscarriage or not, or if i was pregnant or not because of the endometrial lining being as thick as it was (don't remember the number) and that she saw would could *possibly* and I repeat, possibly be a very early gestational sac. It was too small to even register, so under 3 weeks, if thats what that was. it was just a very, very small black circle. 

At this point I don't no whether to rejoice or mourn. I just don't know if my hcg levels will rise from almost nothing.......but why would my lining still be thick, is it holding on to something?

sorry for the length lol


----------



## misfit76

Me_Mi said:


> Hey all, I'm new to BnB and glad I found this thread, I'm a total wreck as of tonight. So, my period had been late and I got 4 BFP. two days later I began to bleed. it wasn't just spotting but it started out very light colored, and a lot of stringy blood. it got darker and heavier with very small clots, the total bleeding lasted for about 5 days. I had figured that I had an early miscarriage, however I noticed even days later than I still feel symptoms, mainly the stomach upset, fatigue, still super sensitive to smell. I was/am also pretty lightheaded. I went to the doctor and got a blood test and an ultrasound. Heres where I get extremely confused!! the blood test came back, my hcg was less than 5 mIU/ml so is considered negative. I am still holding onto the strand of hope that maybe it could go up in a few days? and here is why I am still hoping, which I probably shouldn't be....
> 
> When I went in for the ultrasound, the u/s tech said that even though I just stopped bleeding, the lining of my uterus is still thickened quite a bit, as if it didn't shed at all. She said that she could not say one way or the other if i had a miscarriage or not, or if i was pregnant or not because of the endometrial lining being as thick as it was (don't remember the number) and that she saw would could *possibly* and I repeat, possibly be a very early gestational sac. It was too small to even register, so under 3 weeks, if thats what that was. it was just a very, very small black circle.
> 
> At this point I don't no whether to rejoice or mourn. I just don't know if my hcg levels will rise from almost nothing.......but why would my lining still be thick, is it holding on to something?
> 
> sorry for the length lol

I really need to know how far along you are in order to be of any help. There are some women who get a period or two in early pregnancy and thats why they did not know they were pregnant. Also on the other hand you could have a blighted Ovum like me and most women dont know they have those either because they miscarry as soon as they find out they are pregnant or not at all and they just think their period was late. If your HCG level is at 5...I am not so sure you are pregnant. But I dont know how far along you would be either. I was 6 weeks pregnant measuring under 4 weeks as well with a empty sac. You can also have a thik lining for a couple months. I was told after my miscarriage I could expect to have a heavy couple of periods to get rid of all the lining.


----------



## Me_Mi

misfit76 said:


> Me_Mi said:
> 
> 
> I really need to know how far along you are in order to be of any help. There are some women who get a period or two in early pregnancy and thats why they did not know they were pregnant. Also on the other hand you could have a blighted Ovum like me and most women dont know they have those either because they miscarry as soon as they find out they are pregnant or not at all and they just think their period was late. If your HCG level is at 5...I am not so sure you are pregnant. But I dont know how far along you would be either. I was 6 weeks pregnant measuring under 4 weeks as well with a empty sac. You can also have a thik lining for a couple months. I was told after my miscarriage I could expect to have a heavy couple of periods to get rid of all the lining.
> 
> Yeah.. I'm kind of going with I'm not pregnant, especially since i had positive hpt's, and now nothing. I'm assuming that the levels already went down and that I miscarried. that makes more sense since you mentioned that you were told it could take a while to get rid of the lining. I'm not sure exactly how far along I would be If I was.. my periods have been a bit irregular the last few months (coming early or late) I guess the only way I will have a definite answer is just to wait.Click to expand...


----------



## amybaby18

hi guys, thanks Misfit76 for showing me this thread.
well i found out last week that im pregnant for the second time.... i miscarried in january with my first pregnancy and we were really excited about it, last night i went to the toilet and found brown discharge (sorry for tmi) there was quite a lot of it. this is how my first miscarridge started so obviously im very concerned.
as the night went on it seems to have gotten lighter but i dont know if this is because i have just been sitting down and lying down all night. im really not sure what to do.....i have my first midwife appointment on tues and i dont know whether to go or not or to try and arrange a doctors appointmt for monday? im so confused and upset. dont want this to be happening again!
best wishes to you all. so sorry for your losses.
xxxxx


----------



## Girlnextdoor

amybaby18 said:


> hi guys, thanks Misfit76 for showing me this thread.
> well i found out last week that im pregnant for the second time.... i miscarried in january with my first pregnancy and we were really excited about it, last night i went to the toilet and found brown discharge (sorry for tmi) there was quite a lot of it. this is how my first miscarridge started so obviously im very concerned.
> as the night went on it seems to have gotten lighter but i dont know if this is because i have just been sitting down and lying down all night. im really not sure what to do.....i have my first midwife appointment on tues and i dont know whether to go or not or to try and arrange a doctors appointmt for monday? im so confused and upset. dont want this to be happening again!
> best wishes to you all. so sorry for your losses.
> xxxxx

Amy, I'm so sorry. I miscarried in November and just had it happen again last week. Since you are only spotting brown, then hopefully it will stop! I would just stay off your feet and try to rest. If you can get an appointment on Monday, that might make you feel better :hugs:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Me_Mi said:


> misfit76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me_Mi said:
> 
> 
> I really need to know how far along you are in order to be of any help. There are some women who get a period or two in early pregnancy and thats why they did not know they were pregnant. Also on the other hand you could have a blighted Ovum like me and most women dont know they have those either because they miscarry as soon as they find out they are pregnant or not at all and they just think their period was late. If your HCG level is at 5...I am not so sure you are pregnant. But I dont know how far along you would be either. I was 6 weeks pregnant measuring under 4 weeks as well with a empty sac. You can also have a thik lining for a couple months. I was told after my miscarriage I could expect to have a heavy couple of periods to get rid of all the lining.
> 
> Yeah.. I'm kind of going with I'm not pregnant, especially since i had positive hpt's, and now nothing. I'm assuming that the levels already went down and that I miscarried. that makes more sense since you mentioned that you were told it could take a while to get rid of the lining. I'm not sure exactly how far along I would be If I was.. my periods have been a bit irregular the last few months (coming early or late) I guess the only way I will have a definite answer is just to wait.Click to expand...
> 
> With the positive tests, you definitely were pregnant. It sounds like you may have had a chemical pregnancy (early miscarriage). I hope that is not the case, but that is REALLY low HCG if it is under 5. Are they having you come back for another scan in a week?Click to expand...


----------



## Me_Mi

Girlnextdoor said:


> Me_Mi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misfit76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me_Mi said:
> 
> 
> I really need to know how far along you are in order to be of any help. There are some women who get a period or two in early pregnancy and thats why they did not know they were pregnant. Also on the other hand you could have a blighted Ovum like me and most women dont know they have those either because they miscarry as soon as they find out they are pregnant or not at all and they just think their period was late. If your HCG level is at 5...I am not so sure you are pregnant. But I dont know how far along you would be either. I was 6 weeks pregnant measuring under 4 weeks as well with a empty sac. You can also have a thik lining for a couple months. I was told after my miscarriage I could expect to have a heavy couple of periods to get rid of all the lining.
> 
> Yeah.. I'm kind of going with I'm not pregnant, especially since i had positive hpt's, and now nothing. I'm assuming that the levels already went down and that I miscarried. that makes more sense since you mentioned that you were told it could take a while to get rid of the lining. I'm not sure exactly how far along I would be If I was.. my periods have been a bit irregular the last few months (coming early or late) I guess the only way I will have a definite answer is just to wait.Click to expand...
> 
> With the positive tests, you definitely were pregnant. It sounds like you may have had a chemical pregnancy (early miscarriage). I hope that is not the case, but that is REALLY low HCG if it is under 5. Are they having you come back for another scan in a week?Click to expand...
> 
> I will be getting some more blood work on Monday to see if my hcg levels have risen at all. Probably not another scan unless they do.
> 
> It is just like a roller coaster ride for me at the moment. All last night I was trying to prepare myself and accept that my baby is gone. And then I wake up this morning feeling sea sick, much more and I would be puking... Which gets my hopes yet again. Nothing like telling yourself all night the baby is gone, and then waking up to the same type of nausea I had with my first.Click to expand...


----------



## misfit76

Me_Mi said:


> Girlnextdoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me_Mi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misfit76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me_Mi said:
> 
> 
> I really need to know how far along you are in order to be of any help. There are some women who get a period or two in early pregnancy and thats why they did not know they were pregnant. Also on the other hand you could have a blighted Ovum like me and most women dont know they have those either because they miscarry as soon as they find out they are pregnant or not at all and they just think their period was late. If your HCG level is at 5...I am not so sure you are pregnant. But I dont know how far along you would be either. I was 6 weeks pregnant measuring under 4 weeks as well with a empty sac. You can also have a thik lining for a couple months. I was told after my miscarriage I could expect to have a heavy couple of periods to get rid of all the lining.
> 
> Yeah.. I'm kind of going with I'm not pregnant, especially since i had positive hpt's, and now nothing. I'm assuming that the levels already went down and that I miscarried. that makes more sense since you mentioned that you were told it could take a while to get rid of the lining. I'm not sure exactly how far along I would be If I was.. my periods have been a bit irregular the last few months (coming early or late) I guess the only way I will have a definite answer is just to wait.Click to expand...
> 
> With the positive tests, you definitely were pregnant. It sounds like you may have had a chemical pregnancy (early miscarriage). I hope that is not the case, but that is REALLY low HCG if it is under 5. Are they having you come back for another scan in a week?Click to expand...
> 
> I will be getting some more blood work on Monday to see if my hcg levels have risen at all. Probably not another scan unless they do.
> 
> It is just like a roller coaster ride for me at the moment. All last night I was trying to prepare myself and accept that my baby is gone. And then I wake up this morning feeling sea sick, much more and I would be puking... Which gets my hopes yet again. Nothing like telling yourself all night the baby is gone, and then waking up to the same type of nausea I had with my first.Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt it suck being in limbo? I was in limbo for over a week before I started my miscarriage. There is nothing like the feeling of knowing that you may or may not lose your pregnancy. I am so sorry for you.Click to expand...


----------



## misfit76

amybaby18 said:


> hi guys, thanks Misfit76 for showing me this thread.
> well i found out last week that im pregnant for the second time.... i miscarried in january with my first pregnancy and we were really excited about it, last night i went to the toilet and found brown discharge (sorry for tmi) there was quite a lot of it. this is how my first miscarridge started so obviously im very concerned.
> as the night went on it seems to have gotten lighter but i dont know if this is because i have just been sitting down and lying down all night. im really not sure what to do.....i have my first midwife appointment on tues and i dont know whether to go or not or to try and arrange a doctors appointmt for monday? im so confused and upset. dont want this to be happening again!
> best wishes to you all. so sorry for your losses.
> xxxxx

If you are only bleeding brown I wouldn't jump off the deep end just yet. Lots and lots of women bleed dark brown blood early on in pregnancy and go on to have a healthy baby. I did have light brown discharge before my miscarriage but it didnt last long before my actually miscarriage started. I called my OB at like midnight and she told me there was nothing they could do or that the ER could do even if I was having a miscarriage. She didnt seem concerned at all because bleeding is so common. Are you having any cramps? I think the big thing is cramping with bleeding. Just keep us posted and I hope that the bleeding is normal. If you have a scan on Tuesday you should be okay to wait. I couldnt wait so I went to the ER. Thats when I found out I had a empty sac :-(


----------



## s4m4nth4

Hi....Yup....the scan showed 'no evidence of the previously seen pregnancy'. So I am indeed miscarrying. Had a really huge horrible clot on fri...but bleeding really light now, and I think the clots have all finished. So, lucky I'm not in pain...just feel so so shit really.:hugs:


----------



## redrose89

Limbo really sucks. My boobs still hurt!! Still have nausea. How are we supposed to be convinced that our babies are gone, if we still feel pregnant?? 

The funny thing is, I never had a cramp or any pain whatsoever, throughout my miscarriage. Even now, the pills they gave me to take are supposed to force the rest of it out :cry: , thus making me bleed excessively, but I'm not having too much bleeding. Still red. I'm also supposed to be getting clots and I'm not getting those. It's just so weird..

Even though I'm mourning for my little bean, I still really want to try for another. It's not fair that we have to wait...


----------



## Me_Mi

redrose89 said:


> Limbo really sucks. My boobs still hurt!! Still have nausea. How are we supposed to be convinced that our babies are gone, if we still feel pregnant??
> 
> The funny thing is, I never had a cramp or any pain whatsoever, throughout my miscarriage. Even now, the pills they gave me to take are supposed to force the rest of it out :cry: , thus making me bleed excessively, but I'm not having too much bleeding. Still red. I'm also supposed to be getting clots and I'm not getting those. It's just so weird..
> 
> Even though I'm mourning for my little bean, I still really want to try for another. It's not fair that we have to wait...

Im glad im not the only one who isnt convinced. It is really hard to accept that this has/is hapenning wile having symptoms that say otherwise. I feel like i constantly have to remind myself and convince myself. 

I am very sorry for your loss, but i just know we will move forward and eventually have our precious baby...hopefully soon :) baby dust to you


----------



## misfit76

Well just when I thought it was over for me and I could get back to normal. Or at least close to it. I started bleeding and cramping again today like a regular period. Could it be that I am having my period? I was told that I should expect my period in 4-6 weeks but has it ever happened sooner for anyone? Or is this just a extension of my miscarriage. I had gotten down to spotting so lightly (Dark brown) I only needed a panty liner and now I am like a regualt period again 3 days later. Ugh!!!!!!11


----------



## s4m4nth4

Hi misfit.
We wen't trying, we had a baby in november, and he was stillborn at full term, and we wern't sure if we wanted anymore, but we didn't do anything to stop it. So the inevitable happened, and I was happy to begin with, but have been really stressed the last few weeks.
I am actually much more upset than I thought I would be. They didn't offer me any pills or anything ( a small bit of sympathy, but as I was obviously so upset, I can't believe they didn't offer for me to go and sit in a room for a bit, or chat to anyone, I was just sent on my way with no support, and I had to walk past so many people while I was sobbing my stupid heart out. I felt so so silly for not being able to stay in control and act normal.)...the scan said it was a complete miscarriage....But a small part of me,well, I'm still wondering if maybe they just couln't see the heartbeat because of all the blood? Maybe I am still preg? But I know this isn't true. I know I have miscarried.....I just don't get it. After what happened in nov....how can anything else go wrong? but it has, and it hurts so much. I have woke up with real bad lower back pain again this morning...guessing thats all part of it.:cry:


----------



## Me_Mi

s4m4nth4 -

:hugs:I am so, so sorry for your losses. Honestly, I can not even imagine how you must feel and wish that I could just give you a big, huge hug :hugs:

Take care of yourself hun, you need it and deserve it, and my thoughts are with you


----------



## misfit76

s4m4nth4 said:


> Hi misfit.
> We wen't trying, we had a baby in november, and he was stillborn at full term, and we wern't sure if we wanted anymore, but we didn't do anything to stop it. So the inevitable happened, and I was happy to begin with, but have been really stressed the last few weeks.
> I am actually much more upset than I thought I would be. They didn't offer me any pills or anything ( a small bit of sympathy, but as I was obviously so upset, I can't believe they didn't offer for me to go and sit in a room for a bit, or chat to anyone, I was just sent on my way with no support, and I had to walk past so many people while I was sobbing my stupid heart out. I felt so so silly for not being able to stay in control and act normal.)...the scan said it was a complete miscarriage....But a small part of me,well, I'm still wondering if maybe they just couln't see the heartbeat because of all the blood? Maybe I am still preg? But I know this isn't true. I know I have miscarried.....I just don't get it. After what happened in nov....how can anything else go wrong? but it has, and it hurts so much. I have woke up with real bad lower back pain again this morning...guessing thats all part of it.:cry:

I find myself doing the same thing. Since my doctor refused to give me a scan, I often catch myself wondering if I could still be pregnant. I know its not possible because my betas are reducing. But I know how you feel. I am so sorry to hear about your birth on November. That had to be horrid. I cannot imagine the agony. I also know what you mean about the lack of support. I was not offered any suport either. I would likely have not taken it, but I still think it should have been offered to me. I didnt know how to cope. My method is just moving forward like a train. I got some baby chicks (Already planned) which helped sooth me a lot. I thought about getting a puppy but my husband encouraged me not to because we were going to start trying again for a baby soon. God I love him. So I got a bottle baby goat instead. I am just tyring to fill my life with furr babies. Its helping to distract me. I cannot wait to start trying again. The sooner, the better.


----------



## Me_Mi

Well, the results are in...

My doctor reviewed the u/s scan and says that I have a small cyst in my endometrium, and a small cyst on my right ovary. that is all.... no baby... very sad right now but I guess I just gotta keep trying right.


----------



## misfit76

Me_Mi said:


> Well, the results are in...
> 
> My doctor reviewed the u/s scan and says that I have a small cyst in my endometrium, and a small cyst on my right ovary. that is all.... no baby... very sad right now but I guess I just gotta keep trying right.

I'm sorry hun. i had a small cyst on my right ovary as well. Are you going to start trying right away? We are. If I can ever stop bleeding!


----------



## Me_Mi

misfit76 said:


> Me_Mi said:
> 
> 
> Well, the results are in...
> 
> My doctor reviewed the u/s scan and says that I have a small cyst in my endometrium, and a small cyst on my right ovary. that is all.... no baby... very sad right now but I guess I just gotta keep trying right.
> 
> I'm sorry hun. i had a small cyst on my right ovary as well. Are you going to start trying right away? We are. If I can ever stop bleeding!Click to expand...

I've had a few minutes to cry and think, and heres whats going on for me. I apologize ahead of time if this sounds stupid.

I have been trying to prepare myself for this for quite a few days, and I know that half of me was expecting to be told bad news. But ontop of the sadness, I'm also feeling a bit of insult to injury. I remember when I found out I was preg with my first LO, they found a cyst on my ovary and told me that its normal in early pregnancy - before you develop a placenta, this cyst actually works as such. Thats the only other time i've had any kind of cysts. So I just happen to have a cyst on my ovary again.... and also have a cyst in my endometrial lining, where a baby implants to, correct? 

I have accepted that my baby is no longer with me.
But I feel like they are calling my baby a cyst.
They never once admitted that I had a miscarriage, though there is no way that I got 5 + BFP's, followed stringy blood and clots and the works... 
I just wish that my angel was acknowledged, and not just amounted to a cyst. does this make sense? 

I am lucky I have such a great husband. He told me our little one is in heaven with their grandma :sad2:


----------



## redrose89

misfit76 said:


> s4m4nth4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi misfit.
> We wen't trying, we had a baby in november, and he was stillborn at full term, and we wern't sure if we wanted anymore, but we didn't do anything to stop it. So the inevitable happened, and I was happy to begin with, but have been really stressed the last few weeks.
> I am actually much more upset than I thought I would be. They didn't offer me any pills or anything ( a small bit of sympathy, but as I was obviously so upset, I can't believe they didn't offer for me to go and sit in a room for a bit, or chat to anyone, I was just sent on my way with no support, and I had to walk past so many people while I was sobbing my stupid heart out. I felt so so silly for not being able to stay in control and act normal.)...the scan said it was a complete miscarriage....But a small part of me,well, I'm still wondering if maybe they just couln't see the heartbeat because of all the blood? Maybe I am still preg? But I know this isn't true. I know I have miscarried.....I just don't get it. After what happened in nov....how can anything else go wrong? but it has, and it hurts so much. I have woke up with real bad lower back pain again this morning...guessing thats all part of it.:cry:
> 
> I find myself doing the same thing. Since my doctor refused to give me a scan, I often catch myself wondering if I could still be pregnant. I know its not possible because my betas are reducing. But I know how you feel. I am so sorry to hear about your birth on November. That had to be horrid. I cannot imagine the agony. I also know what you mean about the lack of support. I was not offered any suport either. I would likely have not taken it, but I still think it should have been offered to me. I didnt know how to cope. My method is just moving forward like a train. I got some baby chicks (Already planned) which helped sooth me a lot. I thought about getting a puppy but my husband encouraged me not to because we were going to start trying again for a baby soon. God I love him. So I got a bottle baby goat instead. I am just tyring to fill my life with furr babies. Its helping to distract me. I cannot wait to start trying again. The sooner, the better.Click to expand...

How soon are you going to try? I've been trying to find out when I can start trying again, but my doctors won't tell me anything. 

Btw, I went to the doctor yesterday. They did an ultrasound and checked my HCG levels in both blood and urine. They are dropping (2300 thursday, 320 yesterday). Monday getting another test to make sure it gets to 0. I thought the bleeding was gone, but I guess I'm just spotting now.


----------



## redrose89

s4m4nth4 said:


> Hi misfit.
> We wen't trying, we had a baby in november, and he was stillborn at full term, and we wern't sure if we wanted anymore, but we didn't do anything to stop it. So the inevitable happened, and I was happy to begin with, but have been really stressed the last few weeks.
> I am actually much more upset than I thought I would be. They didn't offer me any pills or anything ( a small bit of sympathy, but as I was obviously so upset, I can't believe they didn't offer for me to go and sit in a room for a bit, or chat to anyone, I was just sent on my way with no support, and I had to walk past so many people while I was sobbing my stupid heart out. I felt so so silly for not being able to stay in control and act normal.)...the scan said it was a complete miscarriage....But a small part of me,well, I'm still wondering if maybe they just couln't see the heartbeat because of all the blood? Maybe I am still preg? But I know this isn't true. I know I have miscarried.....I just don't get it. After what happened in nov....how can anything else go wrong? but it has, and it hurts so much. I have woke up with real bad lower back pain again this morning...guessing thats all part of it.:cry:

I'm so sorry. I cannot imagine what this may be like for you. I felt the same way... However I did get too much sympathy. It was like they were more worried about me falling apart rather than explaining what was going on. OH felt like they should have tried for the heartbeat. All weekend, he kept asking me about my bleeding and asking questions like "why didn't you have cramping?". I think he's finally getting used to the idea, as horrible it is. You are in my prayers :flower:


----------



## redrose89

Me_Mi said:


> misfit76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me_Mi said:
> 
> 
> Well, the results are in...
> 
> My doctor reviewed the u/s scan and says that I have a small cyst in my endometrium, and a small cyst on my right ovary. that is all.... no baby... very sad right now but I guess I just gotta keep trying right.
> 
> I'm sorry hun. i had a small cyst on my right ovary as well. Are you going to start trying right away? We are. If I can ever stop bleeding!Click to expand...
> 
> I've had a few minutes to cry and think, and heres whats going on for me. I apologize ahead of time if this sounds stupid.
> 
> I have been trying to prepare myself for this for quite a few days, and I know that half of me was expecting to be told bad news. But ontop of the sadness, I'm also feeling a bit of insult to injury. I remember when I found out I was preg with my first LO, they found a cyst on my ovary and told me that its normal in early pregnancy - before you develop a placenta, this cyst actually works as such. Thats the only other time i've had any kind of cysts. So I just happen to have a cyst on my ovary again.... and also have a cyst in my endometrial lining, where a baby implants to, correct?
> 
> I have accepted that my baby is no longer with me.
> But I feel like they are calling my baby a cyst.
> They never once admitted that I had a miscarriage, though there is no way that I got 5 + BFP's, followed stringy blood and clots and the works...
> I just wish that my angel was acknowledged, and not just amounted to a cyst. does this make sense?
> 
> I am lucky I have such a great husband. He told me our little one is in heaven with their grandma :sad2:Click to expand...

This makes complete sense. They should have acknowledged your baby. I'm sure its not a cyst. They just don't like being clear about things. I'm sorry for your loss. Just remember we all here for support. :hugs:


----------



## misfit76

redrose89 said:


> misfit76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s4m4nth4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi misfit.
> We wen't trying, we had a baby in november, and he was stillborn at full term, and we wern't sure if we wanted anymore, but we didn't do anything to stop it. So the inevitable happened, and I was happy to begin with, but have been really stressed the last few weeks.
> I am actually much more upset than I thought I would be. They didn't offer me any pills or anything ( a small bit of sympathy, but as I was obviously so upset, I can't believe they didn't offer for me to go and sit in a room for a bit, or chat to anyone, I was just sent on my way with no support, and I had to walk past so many people while I was sobbing my stupid heart out. I felt so so silly for not being able to stay in control and act normal.)...the scan said it was a complete miscarriage....But a small part of me,well, I'm still wondering if maybe they just couln't see the heartbeat because of all the blood? Maybe I am still preg? But I know this isn't true. I know I have miscarried.....I just don't get it. After what happened in nov....how can anything else go wrong? but it has, and it hurts so much. I have woke up with real bad lower back pain again this morning...guessing thats all part of it.:cry:
> 
> I find myself doing the same thing. Since my doctor refused to give me a scan, I often catch myself wondering if I could still be pregnant. I know its not possible because my betas are reducing. But I know how you feel. I am so sorry to hear about your birth on November. That had to be horrid. I cannot imagine the agony. I also know what you mean about the lack of support. I was not offered any suport either. I would likely have not taken it, but I still think it should have been offered to me. I didnt know how to cope. My method is just moving forward like a train. I got some baby chicks (Already planned) which helped sooth me a lot. I thought about getting a puppy but my husband encouraged me not to because we were going to start trying again for a baby soon. God I love him. So I got a bottle baby goat instead. I am just tyring to fill my life with furr babies. Its helping to distract me. I cannot wait to start trying again. The sooner, the better.Click to expand...
> 
> How soon are you going to try? I've been trying to find out when I can start trying again, but my doctors won't tell me anything.
> 
> Btw, I went to the doctor yesterday. They did an ultrasound and checked my HCG levels in both blood and urine. They are dropping (2300 thursday, 320 yesterday). Monday getting another test to make sure it gets to 0. I thought the bleeding was gone, but I guess I'm just spotting now.Click to expand...

I asked my doctor how soon I could start trying again and my doctor is very straight forward. She said that they commonly tell women to wait 3 months but that is more for emotional reasons. She said that we could tray again right away once I was done bleeding. I am still spotting so I am still waiting. Going on 3 weeks of bleeding. By the time I stop bleeding, I will get my period.

So I think if you are emotionally ready you ca try again after a few weeks. I think it was easier for me because I had a blighted ovum so I was really mourning the loss of a pregnancy, not the loss of a baby. Not that I am saying those who have had a blighted ovum shouldn't mourn. This is just how I feel personally. I am ready to go right NOW!!!! I went to have my HCG levels checked today and because I got stuck in traffic, The lab closed. So I have to go back tomorrow.

So here is hoping for a 0 tomorrow for HCG.


----------



## misfit76

Me_Mi said:


> misfit76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me_Mi said:
> 
> 
> Well, the results are in...
> 
> My doctor reviewed the u/s scan and says that I have a small cyst in my endometrium, and a small cyst on my right ovary. that is all.... no baby... very sad right now but I guess I just gotta keep trying right.
> 
> I'm sorry hun. i had a small cyst on my right ovary as well. Are you going to start trying right away? We are. If I can ever stop bleeding!Click to expand...
> 
> I've had a few minutes to cry and think, and heres whats going on for me. I apologize ahead of time if this sounds stupid.
> 
> I have been trying to prepare myself for this for quite a few days, and I know that half of me was expecting to be told bad news. But ontop of the sadness, I'm also feeling a bit of insult to injury. I remember when I found out I was preg with my first LO, they found a cyst on my ovary and told me that its normal in early pregnancy - before you develop a placenta, this cyst actually works as such. Thats the only other time i've had any kind of cysts. So I just happen to have a cyst on my ovary again.... and also have a cyst in my endometrial lining, where a baby implants to, correct?
> 
> I have accepted that my baby is no longer with me.
> But I feel like they are calling my baby a cyst.
> They never once admitted that I had a miscarriage, though there is no way that I got 5 + BFP's, followed stringy blood and clots and the works...
> I just wish that my angel was acknowledged, and not just amounted to a cyst. does this make sense?
> 
> I am lucky I have such a great husband. He told me our little one is in heaven with their grandma :sad2:Click to expand...

Sometimes doctors can be so clinical.


----------



## s4m4nth4

Me_Mi said:


> Well, the results are in...
> 
> My doctor reviewed the u/s scan and says that I have a small cyst in my endometrium, and a small cyst on my right ovary. that is all.... no baby... very sad right now but I guess I just gotta keep trying right.

I'm so sorry xxxx:hugs:


----------



## misfit76

So where is everyone at right now in their current situations? I am back down to just spotting. Thank God. I generally feel better. I think I am going to get some OPK's today.


----------



## redrose89

misfit76 said:


> So where is everyone at right now in their current situations? I am back down to just spotting. Thank God. I generally feel better. I think I am going to get some OPK's today.

You know....I don't know exactly.:shrug: Some days I have nothing, then I'm back to spotting, back to nothing....Back and forth. I'm getting tired of this limbo. I hope my levels are at 0 on Monday [-o&lt;


----------



## blueberries

I guess I belong in this thread. I am 6 weeks pregnant, and at risk for miscarriage. I am bleeding and have low hcg and low progesterone levels, so I'm on a progesterone supplement to try to save the baby. I go in tomorrow for more blood tests to see how things are progressing.


----------



## Me_Mi

misfit76 said:


> So where is everyone at right now in their current situations? I am back down to just spotting. Thank God. I generally feel better. I think I am going to get some OPK's today.

Welp, I guess according to the doctors I'm back to "everything is perfectly fine" though I am questioning how the situation was handled and if there is anything else supposed to be done. Like... because my endometrium is still thickened and there is a 'cyst' there... will that pass with my next period or would I need d & c? I haven't had anymore bleeding or spotting whatsoever.. so I guess I am lucky with that. I have been considering getting some OPK's soon as well.


----------



## andella95

misfit76 said:


> So where is everyone at right now in their current situations? I am back down to just spotting. Thank God. I generally feel better. I think I am going to get some OPK's today.

I'm cramping a lot, which shouldn't scare me, because I actually didn't cramp with my miscarriages, just started spotting. I was 5w4d with the last one, and that's what I'll be tomorrow. 

Having lower back pain....

Dr. saw a small gestational sac on monday the 21st, but I don't think he could've seen much more, because I'm pretty sure I was barely five weeks then.

So, I guess for now things are good with me...still scared because doctor doesn't seem as optimistic as I would like..

I've posted my whole story elsewhere, but I mc'd in february and got a bfp exactly 4 weeks later. Went to doctor and nurse said that I am miscarrying again due to the urine test not turning postive fast enough to satisfy her. 

beta was 201 on 3/15 and 741 on 3/18. 

Now i'm just in limbo...even though my heart says it's going to be okay the doctors just seem unconvinced and I don't even know why.


----------



## redrose89

I really want the bleeding to stop! I'm so tired of it...


----------



## andella95

redrose89 said:


> I really want the bleeding to stop! I'm so tired of it...

:hugs:


----------



## misfit76

redrose89 said:


> I really want the bleeding to stop! I'm so tired of it...

As of tomorrow, Sunday I will have been bleeding now for 3 weeks. I am sick of it already. I started spotted a couple days ago and I was so releaved that it was finally over. NOPE! I started bleeding again yesterday and then today out of no where I had horrble period like cramps and lower back pain and I started bleeding again. Driving me nuts for sure. And the color never stays the same. It will turn brown and I will get excited its almost over and then today a dark red and somtimes bright red but then back to dark red and now back to brown. Isnt bright red blood new blood? So do I have a bleed or something? I dont know of course because my doctor wont do a ultrasound. I am waiting for my HCG levels. They should have them on Monday and I am praying for 0. If I have to have a D and C, I will be mortified. My cramps eased up but lower back pain is horrible.


----------



## misfit76

andella95 said:


> misfit76 said:
> 
> 
> So where is everyone at right now in their current situations? I am back down to just spotting. Thank God. I generally feel better. I think I am going to get some OPK's today.
> 
> I'm cramping a lot, which shouldn't scare me, because I actually didn't cramp with my miscarriages, just started spotting. I was 5w4d with the last one, and that's what I'll be tomorrow.
> 
> Having lower back pain....
> 
> Dr. saw a small gestational sac on monday the 21st, but I don't think he could've seen much more, because I'm pretty sure I was barely five weeks then.
> 
> So, I guess for now things are good with me...still scared because doctor doesn't seem as optimistic as I would like..
> 
> I've posted my whole story elsewhere, but I mc'd in february and got a bfp exactly 4 weeks later. Went to doctor and nurse said that I am miscarrying again due to the urine test not turning postive fast enough to satisfy her.
> 
> beta was 201 on 3/15 and 741 on 3/18.
> 
> Now i'm just in limbo...even though my heart says it's going to be okay the doctors just seem unconvinced and I don't even know why.Click to expand...

You have to be 5 weeks, 5 days to see a gestational sac. That I know. Plus your beta needs to be at least 1,500 as well. How are you feeling? Are you still feeling pregnant or do you feel like your cramps are period cramps? ANy bleeding?


----------



## misfit76

blueberries said:


> I guess I belong in this thread. I am 6 weeks pregnant, and at risk for miscarriage. I am bleeding and have low hcg and low progesterone levels, so I'm on a progesterone supplement to try to save the baby. I go in tomorrow for more blood tests to see how things are progressing.

I am so sorry. I had bleeding and Low HCG levels as well. Mine did rise, but not fast enough. WHat are your HCG levels? Keep us posted with your new blood results. I get mine on Monday as well.


----------



## blueberries

misfit76 said:


> blueberries said:
> 
> 
> I guess I belong in this thread. I am 6 weeks pregnant, and at risk for miscarriage. I am bleeding and have low hcg and low progesterone levels, so I'm on a progesterone supplement to try to save the baby. I go in tomorrow for more blood tests to see how things are progressing.
> 
> I am so sorry. I had bleeding and Low HCG levels as well. Mine did rise, but not fast enough. WHat are your HCG levels? Keep us posted with your new blood results. I get mine on Monday as well.Click to expand...

My first hCG level on Wednesday was 228 and in two days it only rose to 430. I have to go back tomorrow for a third round of tests. My progesterone levels rose high, so I only have to take one pill a day now, but I'm worried about the hCG. I'm still bleeding. It's red and light, but worse than spotting. Friday evening I went to the bathroom two times in a row and only had light pink spotting, and then the next three times there was absolutely nothing. I was so happy, thinking I might not bleed anymore, but the sixth time I went -- red blood again. I hate this. :cry: I feel so bad for everyone in this thread. It is a horrible experience. I hope things get better for you. :flower:


----------



## misfit76

blueberries said:


> misfit76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blueberries said:
> 
> 
> I guess I belong in this thread. I am 6 weeks pregnant, and at risk for miscarriage. I am bleeding and have low hcg and low progesterone levels, so I'm on a progesterone supplement to try to save the baby. I go in tomorrow for more blood tests to see how things are progressing.
> 
> I am so sorry. I had bleeding and Low HCG levels as well. Mine did rise, but not fast enough. WHat are your HCG levels? Keep us posted with your new blood results. I get mine on Monday as well.Click to expand...
> 
> My first hCG level on Wednesday was 228 and in two days it only rose to 430. I have to go back tomorrow for a third round of tests. My progesterone levels rose high, so I only have to take one pill a day now, but I'm worried about the hCG. I'm still bleeding. It's red and light, but worse than spotting. Friday evening I went to the bathroom two times in a row and only had light pink spotting, and then the next three times there was absolutely nothing. I was so happy, thinking I might not bleed anymore, but the sixth time I went -- red blood again. I hate this. :cry: I feel so bad for everyone in this thread. It is a horrible experience. I hope things get better for you. :flower:Click to expand...

Your HCG level is low for 6 weeks but it did double so maybe your earlier than you thought? Mine at 6 weeks were 894 and 3 days later it was 1347 which is not doubling. Yours is at least almost doubling. I am sorry for you. This is the worst, being pregnant and not knowing if you are in fact going to miscarry.


----------



## blueberries

misfit76 said:


> blueberries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misfit76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blueberries said:
> 
> 
> I guess I belong in this thread. I am 6 weeks pregnant, and at risk for miscarriage. I am bleeding and have low hcg and low progesterone levels, so I'm on a progesterone supplement to try to save the baby. I go in tomorrow for more blood tests to see how things are progressing.
> 
> I am so sorry. I had bleeding and Low HCG levels as well. Mine did rise, but not fast enough. WHat are your HCG levels? Keep us posted with your new blood results. I get mine on Monday as well.Click to expand...
> 
> My first hCG level on Wednesday was 228 and in two days it only rose to 430. I have to go back tomorrow for a third round of tests. My progesterone levels rose high, so I only have to take one pill a day now, but I'm worried about the hCG. I'm still bleeding. It's red and light, but worse than spotting. Friday evening I went to the bathroom two times in a row and only had light pink spotting, and then the next three times there was absolutely nothing. I was so happy, thinking I might not bleed anymore, but the sixth time I went -- red blood again. I hate this. :cry: I feel so bad for everyone in this thread. It is a horrible experience. I hope things get better for you. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Your HCG level is low for 6 weeks but it did double so maybe your earlier than you thought? Mine at 6 weeks were 894 and 3 days later it was 1347 which is not doubling. Yours is at least almost doubling. I am sorry for you. This is the worst, being pregnant and not knowing if you are in fact going to miscarry.Click to expand...

The doctor said I might be earlier. Deep inside, I really think I'm just going to miscarry. I try to stay positive, but it's so hard with all of this going on. I am so nervous about tomorrow's blood test. I'm afraid of getting bad news. You're right; it is horrible not knowing. Pregnancy should be a time of happiness, but I feel like I can't even enjoy it.


----------



## andella95

blueberries....I'm so sorry you are going through this. with my previous mc's i didn't have any #'s to worry me, just hpts that wouldn't go dark. things can always work out. good luck!

afm...I feel okay. I've had no spotting and think I should be six weeks tomorrow. I know it is possible to see a gestational sac at five weeks, as long as my beta was high enough. i've not heard back from the doctor who was supposed to schedule me for another scan. for now, i'll just live happily and assume everything is fine, even though the nurse was especially negative regarding this pregnancy.

my heart is telling me it is going to be okay.


----------



## misfit76

Well I have some bad news. I received my lab results today. My beta dropped from 537 to 387. My doctor said when the results come back she would like to see it around 80-100. Not to mention I was suppose to have my labs drawn on Monday and I had them drawn on Friday so it should be lower then the anticipated 80-100. I am awaiting a phone call from my OB to schedule a D and C to prevent the risk of a possible infection. I have been bleeding for over 3 weeks. I really don't want to have a D and C and I can tolerate the cramps and bleeding but I think it is clear that my body is not properly expelling everything. My worst fear confirmed. I oppted to avoid a D and C and let my body run its course only to find out that after a miserible 3 weeks, I have to have one anyway. I am so upset.


Beta 537
387


----------



## misfit76

UPDATE- Doctor is suggesting I have one more beta drawn before moving forward with a D and C. So I will have blood work drawn on Friday again with results on Monday. She says if I am nto out of the 300's...She will schedule a D and C for me at the hospital. She says she doesnt do them.

Fingers crossed. Come on Beta...drop!!!!!!!!


----------



## blueberries

andella95 said:


> blueberries....I'm so sorry you are going through this. with my previous mc's i didn't have any #'s to worry me, just hpts that wouldn't go dark. things can always work out. good luck!
> 
> afm...I feel okay. I've had no spotting and think I should be six weeks tomorrow. I know it is possible to see a gestational sac at five weeks, as long as my beta was high enough. i've not heard back from the doctor who was supposed to schedule me for another scan. for now, i'll just live happily and assume everything is fine, even though the nurse was especially negative regarding this pregnancy.
> 
> my heart is telling me it is going to be okay.

Thank you. I'm so anxious about it. I hope everything is going well for you. Have you heard from the doctor yet?


----------



## blueberries

misfit76 said:


> UPDATE- Doctor is suggesting I have one more beta drawn before moving forward with a D and C. So I will have blood work drawn on Friday again with results on Monday. She says if I am nto out of the 300's...She will schedule a D and C for me at the hospital. She says she doesnt do them.
> 
> Fingers crossed. Come on Beta...drop!!!!!!!!

I'm sorry. I hope your beta drops like you want it to. I would be afraid of a D&C too. I hope if I miscarry it all happens naturally.

I got my third set of blood tests today, but the nurse still hasn't called me with the results. I'm getting anxious. Normally they would have called me by now. I'm hoping it's just because it's a busy Monday. I'll go nuts if she doesn't call at all today.


----------



## blueberries

Well, I have an update. My hCG levels dropped from 430 to 167, so I'm definitely miscarrying. My doctor said I could have one more blood test to ease my mind, but I know it's pointless. Now I just have to stop taking my progesterone supplement and wait for the inevitable. I feel devastated. :cry:


----------



## andella95

blueberries said:


> Well, I have an update. My hCG levels dropped from 430 to 167, so I'm definitely miscarrying. My doctor said I could have one more blood test to ease my mind, but I know it's pointless. Now I just have to stop taking my progesterone supplement and wait for the inevitable. I feel devastated. :cry:

I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## redrose89

So, I went to the doctor Monday, and took a pregnancy test, which came out positive. Did blood work the same day and I don't know the results yet. I really hope my levels are reaching zero by now. I have had no bleeding for two days now. Going back on this coming Monday. 

How is everyone else doing?? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## blueberries

redrose89 said:


> So, I went to the doctor Monday, and took a pregnancy test, which came out positive. Did blood work the same day and I don't know the results yet. I really hope my levels are reaching zero by now. I have had no bleeding for two days now. Going back on this coming Monday.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?? :hugs::hugs:

I read somewhere that when your levels reach zero, you'll stop bleeding, so if that's true, it sounds like maybe you have reached zero. I hope so. :hugs:

The nurse told me my bleeding would pick up by Friday, and I would pass the baby and everything, but so far it still hasn't picked up at all. The only cramping I've even had are the slight twinges that I've been feeling for a while now. I don't know if this is normal or not. I feel worried.


----------



## redrose89

When I last posted, I had stopped bleeding and I was waiting on the test results from my latest blood test. Thursday, I found out my levels were at 61. I was happy they were going down, but I wanted it lower. Today, I took a pregnancy test at the doctors, and it was NEGATIVE. I'm so happy, more than I ever thought. Never in my wildest dreams did I think I would be happy about a negative.... But oh well. Can't wait to try :sex: again :)

Hoping for happy news for everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## misfit76

Sorry I havent posted in a while. My doctors office is really pissing me off. Thats right, I said piss. I am STILL bleeding. Lord knows what week I am on. 4 or 5 weeks. I have slowed down a lot but I still have to wear a liner or a pad. I havent had any new betas drawn since I was last here because my doctors office cannot be bothered to send me my lab slip. The office is 45 mins away. They promised to send me one last week. Never got it. I called and complained today and they gave me an attitude when I asked for a new lab slip. The nurse said "This one is going to take a week to arrive as well"...I was like....Well at least I will get it. Then I said it shouldnt take a week to get a lab slip from 45 mins away. I suggested faxing over the lab slip to the lab and of course they could not locate the labs fax number so they refused to look for it and asked me to find out what it was and call them back. Lab was closed. So frustrated because I have no clue what number my HCG is at. PLUS......I have been having a HORRIBLE headache/migrane for over a week. I wake up with one, It continues all day and NOTHING helps. I go to sleep with one. I can only assume its hormonal. Any one else suffer from headache after miscarriage? Sorry, I am so grumpy and feel like in the past 3 months I have been left in the dark by every doctor always wanting answers and never getting them.

I feel like this is never going to be over. Today is my husband and I anniversary. We are not really able to "Celabrate" because I am still bleeding. I was hoping to be TTC again by now.


----------



## redrose89

misfit76 said:


> Sorry I havent posted in a while. My doctors office is really pissing me off. Thats right, I said piss. I am STILL bleeding. Lord knows what week I am on. 4 or 5 weeks. I have slowed down a lot but I still have to wear a liner or a pad. I havent had any new betas drawn since I was last here because my doctors office cannot be bothered to send me my lab slip. The office is 45 mins away. They promised to send me one last week. Never got it. I called and complained today and they gave me an attitude when I asked for a new lab slip. The nurse said "This one is going to take a week to arrive as well"...I was like....Well at least I will get it. Then I said it shouldnt take a week to get a lab slip from 45 mins away. I suggested faxing over the lab slip to the lab and of course they could not locate the labs fax number so they refused to look for it and asked me to find out what it was and call them back. Lab was closed. So frustrated because I have no clue what number my HCG is at. PLUS......I have been having a HORRIBLE headache/migrane for over a week. I wake up with one, It continues all day and NOTHING helps. I go to sleep with one. I can only assume its hormonal. Any one else suffer from headache after miscarriage? Sorry, I am so grumpy and feel like in the past 3 months I have been left in the dark by every doctor always wanting answers and never getting them.
> 
> I feel like this is never going to be over. Today is my husband and I anniversary. We are not really able to "Celabrate" because I am still bleeding. I was hoping to be TTC again by now.

I am so sorry. I only hope for the best for you. I know its hard to wait and not get any answers. Last week, I just kept bugging them to find out the results of my blood tests. Finally got answers. This is a hard thing to deal with. Praying everything works out :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Hi Misfit old face popping back!! I am 4 weeks passed my mc! An bleeding stopped after 10days i had a d and c though so thats prob why, but i also suffered after with migrane headaches for about 2.5 weeks saw gp had more bloods etc an it turned out to be tension headaches! nothing cured them i woke up with them would take too many tablets was awful but pleased to say i chilled out sat in the sun an looked after myself an all gone!! Fxd u feel better xx


----------



## blueberries

Hey, Misfit. I hope everything is going better for you by now. 
My levels are down to 16 and I stopped bleeding completely. Keep us updated.


----------



## misfit76

I had blood taken today (Finally) but wont have the results till Monday. So I have a question. I have been bleeding for about 5 weeks now. Heavy for a couple weeks and spotting all different shades for like 3 weeks. Never actually stopped bleeding. Well today I have started to bleed again full force like a regular period. Passing clots, brighter blood but nothing too heavy. My question is this....Is this still a part of my miscarriage? Or is this my Period????


----------



## misfit76

back to spotting again. Never mind. I'm in hell and doctors wont allow me a D and C. Going on a 6 week miscarriage. Its clear my body is struggling with this.


----------



## misfit76

UPDATE- I got my lab results back and as of Friday of last week my beta was 16. So clearly there is no need for a D and C though 6 weeks later I feel like one should have either been discussed or offered to me as a option. I am still cramping, still bleeding and still have a head ache all day every day.


Wow....no one ever posts here any more.


----------



## andella95

Hey misfit...so I don't know for sure how closely your beta really relates to the need for a D&C. It's not normal to bleed for so long after a MC. I'm sorry you're going through all of this!

I had light bleeding yesterday, but went to ER and baby measured perfectly at 8w5d. I feel like I'm farther along. I think things are going to work this time, but I understand as I've been through the mc thing on multiple occasions.

Good luck sweetie! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## redrose89

I still post.....

I'm so sorry misfit. It has got to be rough to be bleeding so long. I know I hated it for the 10 days I bled. I'm bleeding again...but its the stupid :witch: this time. :cry: 

I'm glad that you're finally getting results. :hugs:


----------



## misfit76

I got my period. I assume its my period. I was spotting for about 3 weeks and now I am back to bleeding like a regular period and since its been 6+ weeks since the start of my loss, I assume its my period. Thank God. Its finally over. As soon as this period is over were are going to TTC again. I have been waiting!!! I am going to get some OPK's in the next few days. I like to test from the end of my period. Please, Let this be my period so I can finally move forward to have our child!


----------



## elizabethb24

I am also PG with Twins. We found out 4/18 at our US and saw the twins and heartbeats of 147 and 148.

I took our 7 yr old and 6 yr old out friday 4/22 to a movie and then to Sam's Club to get groceries. When we got home I felt like I had some vaginal discharge and when I went to the bathroom I had some red spotting. No clots but it was red.

I called the on call number and the doc told me no more errands this wknd and to take it easy. I hadn't had any cramping and she said if I started experiencing cramping or heavier bleeding to call her back and I would possibly go to the ER.

Well, I took it easy and there was no more red bleeding just some light brown/light pink only when I wiped. That went away after a few hours and I haven't had anything else.

The on call doc said she would put a msg through to my OBGYN to set up an appt this week but I am still nervous. I have had some round ligament pain this wknd but I know that is normal. The doc said if I am 8 wks then my uterus is measuring about 14 wks and the stretching could cause the bleeding, especially after being active.

Has anyone else experienced spotting after an active day??? I am just so nervous!!


----------



## redrose89

I'm so excited for you Misfit76!!! My period is over now, so I'm going to start charting too. I hope it works for both of us. :hugs:


----------



## gatoverde

Hi everyone!

I think it's just you've decided to open this group for all of us in limbo.
I hope everyone is doing fine and the outcome has run smoothly in the end.

Personally, I had my first US yesterday and to be honest, the outlook's bleak:shrug:... I was supposed to be 9 weeks pregnant but all we could see was a 6-week empty sack :(

My doctor was actually quite optimistic and thought we might have got the dates wrong but as you know, while TTC we obviously keep good track of our cycles (I even used Fertilityfriend and femilia) What's more, I am actually quite regular and was also using ovulation kits (wondfo's) at the time-which, as far as know can have like a 48-hour accuracy so there is no way I can possibly be 3 weeks behind.

My ob did ask for a couple of blood tests, though, one I had done last Saturday and a second one scheduled for Wednesday to check hormone levelst but I don't really think there is much hope left.

Hugs,


----------



## misfit76

Sorry I havent posted in a while. I can see many have not. I just thought I would share some updates with you ladies and maybe get some updates from everyone who has posted.

I have 1 regular cycle ofter my miscarriage in March. I bled for almost 6 weeks. I was in hell. We tried to conceive as soon as I had my first normal period and as luck would have it..... :bfp: We got pregnant on the first try! I have been a ball or nerves this whole 9 weeks. I have had a few issues alon the way but I am 9 weeks today and NOT bleeding. I see my OB today for a exam and ultrasound.

I have been having a lot of lower back pain. And I mean a lot. Off and on for 5 weeks. The past few days have been very painful. I have also noticed some twinge like pains inside my vaginal walls. I have discharge, but no blood. :happydance:

I will post more good news tomorrow.


----------



## blueberries

misfit76 said:


> Sorry I havent posted in a while. I can see many have not. I just thought I would share some updates with you ladies and maybe get some updates from everyone who has posted.
> 
> I have 1 regular cycle ofter my miscarriage in March. I bled for almost 6 weeks. I was in hell. We tried to conceive as soon as I had my first normal period and as luck would have it..... :bfp: We got pregnant on the first try! I have been a ball or nerves this whole 9 weeks. I have had a few issues alon the way but I am 9 weeks today and NOT bleeding. I see my OB today for a exam and ultrasound.
> 
> I have been having a lot of lower back pain. And I mean a lot. Off and on for 5 weeks. The past few days have been very painful. I have also noticed some twinge like pains inside my vaginal walls. I have discharge, but no blood. :happydance:
> 
> I will post more good news tomorrow.

Congratulations, Misfit!!! I'm so happy for you.

I haven't posted in a while either. After my miscarriage in March, I got pregnant again in June while we weren't really trying, and then miscarried at six weeks again earlier this month. I don't know why. I am supposed to take some supplements to help my progesterone levels and stuff for next time. I just ordered them, so I haven't started taking them. Hopefully it helps and I don't have to go through this again.


----------



## misfit76

blueberries said:


> misfit76 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I havent posted in a while. I can see many have not. I just thought I would share some updates with you ladies and maybe get some updates from everyone who has posted.
> 
> I have 1 regular cycle ofter my miscarriage in March. I bled for almost 6 weeks. I was in hell. We tried to conceive as soon as I had my first normal period and as luck would have it..... :bfp: We got pregnant on the first try! I have been a ball or nerves this whole 9 weeks. I have had a few issues alon the way but I am 9 weeks today and NOT bleeding. I see my OB today for a exam and ultrasound.
> 
> I have been having a lot of lower back pain. And I mean a lot. Off and on for 5 weeks. The past few days have been very painful. I have also noticed some twinge like pains inside my vaginal walls. I have discharge, but no blood. :happydance:
> 
> I will post more good news tomorrow.
> 
> Congratulations, Misfit!!! I'm so happy for you.
> 
> I haven't posted in a while either. After my miscarriage in March, I got pregnant again in June while we weren't really trying, and then miscarried at six weeks again earlier this month. I don't know why. I am supposed to take some supplements to help my progesterone levels and stuff for next time. I just ordered them, so I haven't started taking them. Hopefully it helps and I don't have to go through this again.Click to expand...

If its a progesterone issue, Why dont your doctors just give you progesterone Supposatories? I am sorry for your loss. That was my fear this time that I would misscarry again but I am almost 3 weeks further along this time. Plus there is a baby this time as well.


----------



## Tina_TTC2

it doesn't look like anyone has been out here in awhile - but I'll post...

I am waiting for the miscarriage - I think it has 'started' - I am bleeding now - and cramping. Not a lot of blood, probably like the 'start' of a normal period. I am guessing it will get worse - not sure how soon to expect it to get more intense. I'm ok with it. Does anyone know if you can wear tampons while miscarrying? That may sound odd,but, I was really hoping to take my daughter swimming, and this is my week off to spend with her. I'll be very sad if I can't do that with her (one of her favorite things to do). I could see not wearing one for a day or two, but if the worse of it is over, and it's just residual - wonder if I could get away with it.


----------



## misfit76

Tina_TTC2 said:


> it doesn't look like anyone has been out here in awhile - but I'll post...
> 
> I am waiting for the miscarriage - I think it has 'started' - I am bleeding now - and cramping. Not a lot of blood, probably like the 'start' of a normal period. I am guessing it will get worse - not sure how soon to expect it to get more intense. I'm ok with it. Does anyone know if you can wear tampons while miscarrying? That may sound odd,but, I was really hoping to take my daughter swimming, and this is my week off to spend with her. I'll be very sad if I can't do that with her (one of her favorite things to do). I could see not wearing one for a day or two, but if the worse of it is over, and it's just residual - wonder if I could get away with it.

I remember being told NOT to wear tampons with my miscarriage. Also, You might want to hold off on the pool as well because of possible infection. It does sound a bit odd, I guess It just doesnt sound like you seem to care that you are about to miscarry.


----------



## tracy143

I am so relieved to have a place to talk about my experience. I feel wierd posting in the other forums because I am in limbo right now. Here's my story:

My LMP was 5/4/11 and I ovulated around 5/19/11. I got my BFP on 5/31/11.

My hCG level at 4w4d was 1712. I went in for an u/s at* 8w *where the tech only saw the gestational sac and yolk sac. I went in for another ultrasound at *8w6d* at a different facility because I worried the tech didn't know what she was doing. This tech still couldn't see the baby; only the gestational sac and yolk sac. I measured 7w4d. The radiologist came in and said it was most likely a blighted ovum. I got my hCG levels checked again and they were 98,724 on July 6th (8w6d) and 110,035 on July 8th (9w1d). The doctor was confused as to why my numbers were still going up so he ordered another ultrasound three days later when I was 9w4d. At that u/s, I measured 7w5d and still no baby. The same radiologist came in and said I had experienced fetal demise. My doctor was about to go on vacation for two weeks and called me to see if I wanted a D&C or to wait 2 weeks and get another ultrasound. That is where I am right now.. Waiting... I have never had any bleeding nor unusual cramping. My bbs are still slightly sore and I still have stretching cramps in my uterus. I am tired all the time and get nauseous if I don't eat something. I am still constipated and bloated and gassy. 

I go in for my 12w u/s on July 28th and I am so scared that they still won't see my baby. This has been the hardest month ever. I wake up worrying whether I have a baby inside me or not and I dream about it at night. I know a lot of women say they would rather find out early than to go into their 12w u/s and be told their baby had died but I wished I never had those early u/s so I could have at least enjoyed being pregnant until I found out otherwise. If I hadn't had those u/s, I would still be thinking everything is fine because I feel fine. 

The waiting is misery. I can't talk to my friends/family about it because what can they say? I'm sorry you are going through this? I need to talk to someone who has been there and can understand the pain I am going through not knowing if I am carrying a baby or not. I am afraid of making a decision if I am going to mc because I didn't want a D&C but listening to all these women who bleed for weeks and are in pain for their natural miscarriages scare the hell out of me. I want a natural mc if I am going to mc but I also hear sometimes the body won't mc naturally. I am so depressed right now. I just lie on the couch all day and stay in bed as long as I can in the mornings. I just wish there was a way to know for sure what is going on.

Thank you for listening to me.


----------



## redrose89

Tracy143- it feels better to talk to people that understand. It's been four months since mine, and its still hard to talk to people. By this time, people are like"really? Just shut up now". I bled for ten days naturally. It's hard to do it naturally, but I wouldn't have done it any other way. Im sorry for your loss, just know there are so many you can talk to. 

Misfit- some people handle it better than others. I feel her pain.


----------



## Tina_TTC2

misfit76 said:


> Tina_TTC2 said:
> 
> 
> it doesn't look like anyone has been out here in awhile - but I'll post...
> 
> I am waiting for the miscarriage - I think it has 'started' - I am bleeding now - and cramping. Not a lot of blood, probably like the 'start' of a normal period. I am guessing it will get worse - not sure how soon to expect it to get more intense. I'm ok with it. Does anyone know if you can wear tampons while miscarrying? That may sound odd,but, I was really hoping to take my daughter swimming, and this is my week off to spend with her. I'll be very sad if I can't do that with her (one of her favorite things to do). I could see not wearing one for a day or two, but if the worse of it is over, and it's just residual - wonder if I could get away with it.
> 
> I remember being told NOT to wear tampons with my miscarriage. Also, You might want to hold off on the pool as well because of possible infection. It does sound a bit odd, I guess It just doesnt sound like you seem to care that you are about to miscarry.Click to expand...

It's not that I don't care :( This is the second time around. It kind of hurts that you say that. ok more than kinda. 

I'm dealing with it, it hurts like hell, but I'm not letting the grief rule my life. I have a 3 year old daughter, and before I found out I was going to miscarry, I scheduled this week off to spend with her - my husband is out of town, and last year at almost this time, I miscarried as well. Before I found out I was pregnant last year, my daughter and I had close to a week off together to be with ourselves, and the most special time we had was my taking her to the pool EVERY day. I was teaching her to get used to the water, to learn to kick (She was 2), and she was SOO incredibly happy. The memory of that week has stuck with me and I was Absolutely looking forward to that again. To spend that time with her bonding. When I found out I was miscarrying, it dawned on me that not only was I losing my baby, but, the special one-on-one activity that my daughter loved doing SO Much, I wouldn't be able to do. It was like driving the knife in deeper. So I was very depressed about it. I can't do anything about the miscarriage, Nothing. It's out of my control, but to know that the one thing we had planned on doing so much while i was off this week, we couldn't do, was ripping me up too. 

Just because someone reaches a 'numb' stage about losing a baby, doesn't mean they don't care. I hurt so much the last time, that I just don't have it in me to go through that again. I NEED to be ok with it, so am doing my best. 


I'm not rolled up in a ball on my bed with the door shut bawling my eyes out - but believe me, I WANT to do that. I can't with my daughter here. I'm also going through it alone with my husband out of town on a business trip - so it sucks. 

My doctor told me that as long as I only have the tampon in for about an hour or so, it would be ok to go swimming (i was shocked - from what I had read swimming was out). I think it's likely because my levels never got above 200, so this is really no more of an affect on my body(physically at least) than a heavy period. He said with the levels that low there wouldn't even be enough tissue to send to biopsy or test for an issue. 

I do have some level of relief, I was scared to death of what this would be like, and I think because the levels never really went anywhere, I won't 'see' anything as it passes. that horrified me beyond belief. to see a baby pass out of you- no matter what stage - is a horrendous thought. I am focusing on the 2 pieces of 'silver lining' in this nightmare, 1. that I can bond with my daughter spending time in the pool, and 2. that I won't be caught up all night or for hours in extreme labor pains as my body tries to pass the little one that didn't survive. If that makes me sound cold or uncaring... I am sorry.


----------



## misfit76

Tina- I am sorry but when I read "I'm ok with it. Does anyone know if you can wear tampons while miscarrying?" just really made me uncomfortable and got me off guard. Never heard anyone say they were okay with their miscarriage.

Everyone is allowed to greive in their own way. I know that. I understand that. But your post, for the first time here....Really effected me and I needed to say something about it. I know life goes on and you have a daughter but maybe its just the coldness or the way you said it. I dont know.


----------



## Tina_TTC2

misfit76 said:


> Tina- I am sorry but when I read "I'm ok with it. Does anyone know if you can wear tampons while miscarrying?" just really made me uncomfortable and got me off guard. Never heard anyone say they were okay with their miscarriage.
> 
> Everyone is allowed to greive in their own way. I know that. I understand that. But your post, for the first time here....Really effected me and I needed to say something about it. I know life goes on and you have a daughter but maybe its just the coldness or the way you said it. I dont know.

'ok' with it meaning that I'm not falling completely apart. 'ok' doesn't mean 'good' or 'happy' or that it doesn't bother me. I am saying "I Am OK". if only to convince myself that I will be 'ok' 

sometimes it's easy to misinterpret someone's meaning. being in the center of grief, it'd be no different if you called someone that lost a close loved one, and they said to you "I'm Ok" and changed the subject to something else so they weren't wallowing in the hurt. 


I don't think you were meaning to hurt by the words. I do want to say though - by inviting people to share in this thread, asking them to come over to it, they could be in all stages of grief. Denial being one - I am sure you went through those too. Please just be thoughtful when people post, that there may be more behind the words.. this is my second miscarriage, double the pain ... 

anyhow - as I said, I didn't think you meant it to hurt - I just came here for support under the circumstances - said I was miscarrying, and focused on something that was going to help me cope with it (swimming with my daughter).

Take care, and I sincerely hope this pregnancy stays perfect for you and your baby is a beautiful healthy wonderful addition to your family.

with love,


----------



## tracy143

misfit, I am so happy for you! I haven't had the chance to read through this whole thread but I did read about your 6 weeks of hell and your new BFP. Your experience is exactly what I am afraid of; bleeding for weeks and being in pain. With my levels so high, I am afraid it would take months for me to naturally miscarry.


----------



## misfit76

tracy143 said:


> misfit, I am so happy for you! I haven't had the chance to read through this whole thread but I did read about your 6 weeks of hell and your new BFP. Your experience is exactly what I am afraid of; bleeding for weeks and being in pain. With my levels so high, I am afraid it would take months for me to naturally miscarry.


Are you losing your pregnancy? Your signitures show your over 10 weeks. Did you recently find out you are going to miscarry? I was not in a lot of pain really. Well, I was in a good bit of discomfort for a few days but mostly I just bled a lot. I never thought I was going to stop bleeding and once I finally did stop. I think 3-5 days later I got my period. It was horrible. My doctor said the reason was because I didnt have a "Big Event" so thats why I bled more and I cant decide which one I would have had, Bleeding for 3 times as long or having the big event and losing a lot of blood and baby at once. Neither one is a good choice.

I am so sorry if yoyu are going to miscarry. I really am. Let me know if you need someone to talk to. Please PM and share your story of why your having a miscarriage. Have you started to bleed yet?


----------



## rdy4number2

misfit76 said:


> Tina- I am sorry but when I read "I'm ok with it. Does anyone know if you can wear tampons while miscarrying?" just really made me uncomfortable and got me off guard. Never heard anyone say they were okay with their miscarriage.
> 
> Everyone is allowed to greive in their own way. I know that. I understand that. But your post, for the first time here....Really effected me and I needed to say something about it. I know life goes on and you have a daughter but maybe its just the coldness or the way you said it. I dont know.

She didn't say "I"M OK WITH THE MISCARRIAGE." Considering you have suffered a miscarriage it seems like you would be a little kinder to another member of the human race suffering from the same thing.


----------



## blueberries

misfit76 said:


> blueberries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misfit76 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I havent posted in a while. I can see many have not. I just thought I would share some updates with you ladies and maybe get some updates from everyone who has posted.
> 
> I have 1 regular cycle ofter my miscarriage in March. I bled for almost 6 weeks. I was in hell. We tried to conceive as soon as I had my first normal period and as luck would have it..... :bfp: We got pregnant on the first try! I have been a ball or nerves this whole 9 weeks. I have had a few issues alon the way but I am 9 weeks today and NOT bleeding. I see my OB today for a exam and ultrasound.
> 
> I have been having a lot of lower back pain. And I mean a lot. Off and on for 5 weeks. The past few days have been very painful. I have also noticed some twinge like pains inside my vaginal walls. I have discharge, but no blood. :happydance:
> 
> I will post more good news tomorrow.
> 
> Congratulations, Misfit!!! I'm so happy for you.
> 
> I haven't posted in a while either. After my miscarriage in March, I got pregnant again in June while we weren't really trying, and then miscarried at six weeks again earlier this month. I don't know why. I am supposed to take some supplements to help my progesterone levels and stuff for next time. I just ordered them, so I haven't started taking them. Hopefully it helps and I don't have to go through this again.Click to expand...
> 
> If its a progesterone issue, Why don't your doctors just give you progesterone Suppositories? I am sorry for your loss. That was my fear this time that I would miscarry again but I am almost 3 weeks further along this time. Plus there is a baby this time as well.Click to expand...

I'm sorry it took so long for me to respond. I'm taking supplements rather than the suppositories because it's all natural medicine this time. Last time the progesterone the regular doctor gave me didn't help, so I'm trying something new. I'm not sure it will work, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## blueberries

redrose89 said:


> Tracy143- it feels better to talk to people that understand. It's been four months since mine, and its still hard to talk to people. By this time, people are like"really? Just shut up now". I bled for ten days naturally. It's hard to do it naturally, but I wouldn't have done it any other way. Im sorry for your loss, just know there are so many you can talk to.
> 
> Misfit- some people handle it better than others. I feel her pain.

I agree about it being hard to talk about still, and some people are insensitive. I saw my oldest sister for the first time since my miscarriage about a month and a half later. I mentioned how in a few days it would have been my second trimester. She looked at me like I was stupid and said, "Why do you still think about that?" :growlmad:


----------



## misfit76

rdy4number2 said:


> misfit76 said:
> 
> 
> Tina- I am sorry but when I read "I'm ok with it. Does anyone know if you can wear tampons while miscarrying?" just really made me uncomfortable and got me off guard. Never heard anyone say they were okay with their miscarriage.
> 
> Everyone is allowed to greive in their own way. I know that. I understand that. But your post, for the first time here....Really effected me and I needed to say something about it. I know life goes on and you have a daughter but maybe its just the coldness or the way you said it. I dont know.
> 
> She didn't say "I"M OK WITH THE MISCARRIAGE." Considering you have suffered a miscarriage it seems like you would be a little kinder to another member of the human race suffering from the same thing.Click to expand...

If your not suffering from a miscarriage, You shouldnt be posting.


----------



## redrose89

blueberries said:


> redrose89 said:
> 
> 
> Tracy143- it feels better to talk to people that understand. It's been four months since mine, and its still hard to talk to people. By this time, people are like"really? Just shut up now". I bled for ten days naturally. It's hard to do it naturally, but I wouldn't have done it any other way. Im sorry for your loss, just know there are so many you can talk to.
> 
> I agree about it being hard to talk about still, and some people are insensitive. I saw my oldest sister for the first time since my miscarriage about a month and a half later. I mentioned how in a few days it would have been my second trimester. She looked at me like I was stupid and said, "Why do you still think about that?" :growlmad:Click to expand...

It's crazy. My miscarriage was only four months ago. Yet, everyone thinks I'm thinking about it too long. If a friend or a loved one (not that this child wasn't already loved) had died, they would want me to be talking about that after four months. I guess people just don't understand miscarriages.


----------



## tracy143

misfit76 said:


> tracy143 said:
> 
> 
> misfit, I am so happy for you! I haven't had the chance to read through this whole thread but I did read about your 6 weeks of hell and your new BFP. Your experience is exactly what I am afraid of; bleeding for weeks and being in pain. With my levels so high, I am afraid it would take months for me to naturally miscarry.
> 
> 
> Are you losing your pregnancy? Your signitures show your over 10 weeks. Did you recently find out you are going to miscarry? I was not in a lot of pain really. Well, I was in a good bit of discomfort for a few days but mostly I just bled a lot. I never thought I was going to stop bleeding and once I finally did stop. I think 3-5 days later I got my period. It was horrible. My doctor said the reason was because I didnt have a "Big Event" so thats why I bled more and I cant decide which one I would have had, Bleeding for 3 times as long or having the big event and losing a lot of blood and baby at once. Neither one is a good choice.
> 
> I am so sorry if yoyu are going to miscarry. I really am. Let me know if you need someone to talk to. Please PM and share your story of why your having a miscarriage. Have you started to bleed yet?Click to expand...

Most of my story is in a few posts from this one. I also neglected to say that I have a subchorionic haematoma as well. I have not bled at all since my last menstrual cycle. No spotting either.


----------



## rdy4number2

misfit76 said:


> rdy4number2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misfit76 said:
> 
> 
> Tina- I am sorry but when I read "I'm ok with it. Does anyone know if you can wear tampons while miscarrying?" just really made me uncomfortable and got me off guard. Never heard anyone say they were okay with their miscarriage.
> 
> Everyone is allowed to greive in their own way. I know that. I understand that. But your post, for the first time here....Really effected me and I needed to say something about it. I know life goes on and you have a daughter but maybe its just the coldness or the way you said it. I dont know.
> 
> She didn't say "I"M OK WITH THE MISCARRIAGE." Considering you have suffered a miscarriage it seems like you would be a little kinder to another member of the human race suffering from the same thing.Click to expand...
> 
> If your not suffering from a miscarriage, You shouldnt be posting.Click to expand...

You have no control over that. YOU should not be posting here if you are going to be mean to other members who are miscarrying....at least I was being kind to someone suffering a miscarriage.


----------



## misfit76

rdy4number2 said:


> misfit76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdy4number2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misfit76 said:
> 
> 
> Tina- I am sorry but when I read "I'm ok with it. Does anyone know if you can wear tampons while miscarrying?" just really made me uncomfortable and got me off guard. Never heard anyone say they were okay with their miscarriage.
> 
> Everyone is allowed to greive in their own way. I know that. I understand that. But your post, for the first time here....Really effected me and I needed to say something about it. I know life goes on and you have a daughter but maybe its just the coldness or the way you said it. I dont know.
> 
> She didn't say "I"M OK WITH THE MISCARRIAGE." Considering you have suffered a miscarriage it seems like you would be a little kinder to another member of the human race suffering from the same thing.Click to expand...
> 
> If your not suffering from a miscarriage, You shouldnt be posting.Click to expand...
> 
> You have no control over that. YOU should not be posting here if you are going to be mean to other members who are miscarrying....at least I was being kind to someone suffering a miscarriage.Click to expand...

I never said I had control over anything. But you really shouldnt be coming to a thread just to fight. I can report you for that. You are NOT being helpful and I think you should kindly stop posting now.


----------



## rdy4number2

misfit76 said:


> rdy4number2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misfit76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdy4number2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misfit76 said:
> 
> 
> Tina- I am sorry but when I read "I'm ok with it. Does anyone know if you can wear tampons while miscarrying?" just really made me uncomfortable and got me off guard. Never heard anyone say they were okay with their miscarriage.
> 
> Everyone is allowed to greive in their own way. I know that. I understand that. But your post, for the first time here....Really effected me and I needed to say something about it. I know life goes on and you have a daughter but maybe its just the coldness or the way you said it. I dont know.
> 
> She didn't say "I"M OK WITH THE MISCARRIAGE." Considering you have suffered a miscarriage it seems like you would be a little kinder to another member of the human race suffering from the same thing.Click to expand...
> 
> If your not suffering from a miscarriage, You shouldnt be posting.Click to expand...
> 
> You have no control over that. YOU should not be posting here if you are going to be mean to other members who are miscarrying....at least I was being kind to someone suffering a miscarriage.Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I had control over anything. But you really shouldnt be coming to a thread just to fight. I can report you for that. You are NOT being helpful and I think you should kindly stop posting now.Click to expand...

Not trying to. Just trying to get to the bottom of why this young lady isn't getting the respect she deserves in her time of need. No human being deserves to be treated like that.


----------



## misfit76

rdy4number2 said:


> misfit76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdy4number2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misfit76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdy4number2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misfit76 said:
> 
> 
> Tina- I am sorry but when I read "I'm ok with it. Does anyone know if you can wear tampons while miscarrying?" just really made me uncomfortable and got me off guard. Never heard anyone say they were okay with their miscarriage.
> 
> Everyone is allowed to greive in their own way. I know that. I understand that. But your post, for the first time here....Really effected me and I needed to say something about it. I know life goes on and you have a daughter but maybe its just the coldness or the way you said it. I dont know.
> 
> She didn't say "I"M OK WITH THE MISCARRIAGE." Considering you have suffered a miscarriage it seems like you would be a little kinder to another member of the human race suffering from the same thing.Click to expand...
> 
> If your not suffering from a miscarriage, You shouldnt be posting.Click to expand...
> 
> You have no control over that. YOU should not be posting here if you are going to be mean to other members who are miscarrying....at least I was being kind to someone suffering a miscarriage.Click to expand...
> 
> I never said I had control over anything. But you really shouldnt be coming to a thread just to fight. I can report you for that. You are NOT being helpful and I think you should kindly stop posting now.Click to expand...
> 
> Not trying to. Just trying to get to the bottom of why this young lady isn't getting the respect she deserves in her time of need. No human being deserves to be treated like that.Click to expand...

You have been reported.


----------



## Vickie

Can we stop the bickering and get this back to a support thread please?

If you have an issue with another member take it to PM or put them on your ignore list.


----------



## misfit76

I am sorry you guys. Some people just cannot take a hint. I am sorry this got so off track. Please, Only post here if you have something to contribute. No fighting. No defedning other members. Thanks.


----------



## sallyomally

misfit76 said:


> I am sorry you guys. Some people just cannot take a hint. I am sorry this got so off track. Please, Only post here if you have something to contribute. No fighting. No defedning other members. Thanks.

What about belittling members? You are sure good at that. No wonder there is a stink on this thread now.


----------



## misfit76

Seriously......Everyone who does not have something to add that directly relates to this thread.......DO NOT POST. I will report all posts that do not.


----------

